# Welcome to the new forum software



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

We finally made the move to the new forum software.

More details about why are in a previous thread (click).

Search, and anything based on search, is not working yet, but it should be ready in an hour or two.

Please let me know if you see anything wrong.

Mike

*Update (June 14, 2015)*:
Updated by: Jann, moderator
As explained in post #599, we have closed this thread.  If you require assistance with a non-linguistic matter related to the WordReference forums and you are unable to find the information you need, please open a new thread in the Comments & Suggestions forum.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'll be testing it


----------



## EddieZumac

It seems like everyone is a "new member", and the member's age has been deleted.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Congratulations, Mike!

Seems to be working OK so far; and I see you've put in a "who's online" for 'People you follow'. Excellent! Thanks for that.

Ws


----------



## osa_menor

My congratulations to the team.
I am happy again.

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

I didn't want to go to bed before this happened!


----------



## mkellogg

EddieZumac said:


> It seems like everyone is a "new member", and the member's age has been deleted.


Hmm. It probably processes those user titles overnight.  I'll check on it now, but not worry too much till tomorrow.

Good to see that the problems are small so far.

Wordsmyth, good to see that working.

EDIT: Got it fixed.


----------



## Peterdg

I already have discovered something that was there (also in the test new forum).  You can not hide forums anymore that are of no interest.





That hide function disappeared.

PS. The fact that it shows "French" is purely by coincidence. Don't take any offence.


----------



## mkellogg

Peter, that was another easy fix.  Thanks, and go to bed now. It is late.


----------



## Peterdg

My previous remark has already been solved I see.

But, there is another problem with the display: (code page problem ????)


----------



## mkellogg

Ah, that solves the riddle.  The ability to toggle the forums is what was causing that problem.  We are going to have to live without toggling forums till we can figure out what is causing that issue.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello again,
I would recommend to change the privacy options so that can't everybody (also guests) see your activities: 


and this:


----------



## Peterdg

And another one: the mails that are sent include the post content. I believe that is not what it is supposed to be doing.

PS. I'm going to sleep now. (I hope, because I'm on call)


----------



## Nucleara

Good morning 
I notice the quoting function is gone.


----------



## Forero

Congratulations on the new software!

Where are the options like most-recent-post-at-the-top and the setting for how many posts to display at once?


----------



## chileno

Congratulations!

Now, it is a matter of tweaking here and there... As for me I am a happy camper as long as I can subscribe to threads and have what I had before, just enough to read and answer.


----------



## merquiades

So far so good.  As Forero I do miss having the most recent post at the top.  Perhaps I overlooked how to turn on that feature again.


----------



## Natsuna

Thank you so much for working on the new version, Mike.


----------



## roxcyn

I guess the search isn't quite right yet?  I just did one and the results were from 2006!  I searched my username.  I know I have a lot of posts from 2014 & 2015.


----------



## roxcyn

When I switch to Spanish (as the forum language) the tabs Rules & Help/FAQs are still in English.  In the old forum, they were translated into Spanish.


----------



## ukimix

Congrats for the new forum. It seems to be really nice.


----------



## swift

Hello, Mike.

This is not a big deal and I suppose it's not a priority right now but I'd like to be able to set the thread order display mode so that I can read the newest posts first.  That’s a feature we used to have under vBulletin. Again, not a big deal but threads are easier to read that way.

Funny thing, you’re the only staff member I can’t ignore!  I suppose you still have to update the staff members list, otherwise people will be able to ignore moderators.


J.


----------



## ukimix

Peterdg said:


> I already have discovered something that was there (also in the test new forum).  You can not hide forums anymore that are of no interest.
> 
> View attachment 15630
> That hide function disappeared.
> 
> PS. The fact that it shows "French" is purely by coincidence. Don't take any offence.


I'd really like to have this feature, but I don't see the plus/minus sign in the forums list.


----------



## Wordsmyth

swift said:


> This is not a big deal and I suppose it's not a priority right now but I'd like to be able to set the thread order display mode so that I can read the newest posts first.  That’s a feature we used to have under vBulletin. Again, not a big deal but threads are easier to read that way. _[...]_


 Personally I find threads much harder to read that way (maybe 'cos I don't read books back to front either!) ... but each to his own, I suppose (as long 'new posts first' is only an option, not a standard).

One thing I do find disconcerting, though, is not to be able to see the thread posts in 'preview' mode (as we did with vBulletin). As that display was updated every time you clicked 'Preview post', it was a good way of seeing if someone else had posted while you were writing. I guess I'll get used to not having it, but I suspect it'll lead to a lot more cross-posting and subsequent editing.

Ws


----------



## swift

Hi, Wordsmyth. 

I do find it easier because the ‘first unread’ and the newest post are generally the same. So, if I click on a thread's link I hadn't read before I can quickly see whether new input is needed. With the ‘oldest first’ mode scrolling down is time-consuming, especially now that threads are displayed in a single page. But I admit this is just the way I'm used to read the discussions; I suppose I can get used to the fact that sometimes I'll scroll down a long way only to find out nothing needs to be added!


----------



## mkellogg

Quoting - It is still there, just different. Once you get used to it, you will probably like it. (Select the text with your mouse.)
Search - Should be working in a few hours.
Toggling forums with the + sign - There is a problem that we are working on.  Give us a few days.
Last post first?  I never used it, but I see that it is not available.  (You will notice that a number of options for how to view threads are missing. The advantage is that threads display faster due to better caching.)
Ignoring staff - That is what I need to do?  Add the moderators to "staff"?  I have to do it one-by-one for all 80 moderators, but I guess there is no avoiding it.
Preview mode - You can see it after clicking through a couple of times. I, too, find it less than optimal and will see what can be done.

Thanks for the comments, everybody.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> I have to do it one-by-one for all 80 moderators


Sounds tiresome. :-/ Bon courage!


----------



## Flaminius

Oh finally, thank you Mike for all the work!


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> Hi, Wordsmyth.
> 
> I do find it easier because the ‘first unread’ and the newest post are generally the same. So, if I click on a thread's link I hadn't read before I can quickly see whether new input is needed. With the ‘oldest first’ mode scrolling down is time-consuming, especially now that threads are displayed in a single page. But I admit this is just the way I'm used to read the discussions; I suppose I can get used to tha fact that somtimes I'll scroll down a long way only to find out nothing needs to be added!


You also can use the preference features for that. Check in 'Alert preferences' the box for 'Replies to a watched thread', and the site will notify you providing you the URL to the newest reply ofall your watched threads, or to the last one you read on each one. The notification will be shown in the Alerts tag top-right corner with a little number. Is it that?


----------



## Wordsmyth

swift said:


> Hi, Wordsmyth.
> 
> I do find it easier because the ‘first unread’ and the newest post are generally the same. So, if I click on a thread's link I hadn't read before I can quickly see whether new input is needed. With the ‘oldest first’ mode scrolling down is time-consuming, especially now that threads are displayed in a single page. But I admit this is just the way I'm used to read the discussions; I suppose I can get used to tha fact that somtimes I'll scroll down a long way only to find out nothing needs to be added!


 Maybe you could try what I do. If I want to read a thread from the beginning (or re-read the opening post) I click on the thread link. But if I want to go directly to the newest post in a thread, I click on the link to that: in the old forums I used the little symbol on the right-hand side; in the new forums the link is the time indicator in the right-hand column (_18 minutes ago, Friday at 9:53 PM_, etc). That avoids any bothersome scrolling.

_Cross-posted with ukimix:_ So now you have two ways of doing it. Alerts seem to cover only very recent threads, whereas the link in the 'Last Message' column of a thread list is permanent.

Ws


----------



## ukimix

Btw, only for you to know that I didn't get the notification of the last post in a thread I posted before the change to the new site.


----------



## swift

Thank you, guys.

I use the _go to newest post _button only if I'm actually subscribed to the discussion. When I read a thread for the first time, I hover over the thread's title to read the OP. If I think I could contribute something, I open the discussion and read the newest posts first to make sure I won't be just repeating information.

The alerts will take me to the newest posts in the threads I'm already subscribed to, so that won't do the trick.

Anyway, I think I'll find a way.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## merquiades

I usually hover over the thread title to see the original post subject but then I always go to the newest post and start working backwards. I don't usually go all the way back though.  Some threads are pages long. I prefer the newest info to see what I can contribute.  It's convenient to always have it there at first. So alerts won't work unless we are subscribed to a given thread.  Strangely enough I had imagined everyone did it this way.  There is probably a way on the new system, but it's not apparent to us yet.  
Edit:  Just worked backwards from the end and saw Wordsmyth's idea.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## swift

Merquiades, ¡me alegra saber que no soy un bicho raro! 


merquiades said:


> So alerts won't work unless we are subscribed to a given thread.


My point exactly!


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> _[...]_ Preview mode - You can see it after clicking through a couple of times. I, too, find it less than optimal and will see what can be done. _[...]_


 I don't have any problem with a couple of clicks to get to it. What I do miss is the ability to see the other posts in the thread (updated on every 'Preview' click) while I'm writing in Preview mode. Now, the only way I've found to check whether someone else has replied while I'm writing is to copy my 'draft' reply to clipboard, then back out of Preview, see whether the 'Messages have been posted' flag is there (and if so, click on it), then paste my 'draft' back into the reply box and edit it accordingly.

I guess the solution is to use Preview only as a final check, not as a 'compose' screen as I've done in the past. That'll probably work, because the new 'Quick Reply' screen is more 'wysiwyg' than the old one was (apart from quoted text).

Ws


----------



## merquiades

Siempre lo he hecho así, chico. De hecho, casi nunca leo un hilo entero, sobre todo si empieza en 2007....


----------



## ukimix

Actually if I hover over a thread I can read the first post. 

About the alerts, you also can subscribe to a forum, not only to a thread. 

About reversing the order of the posts, maybe this feature will do it. Not sure if WR has it now.


----------



## Parla

(1) I don't see a strikeout icon.
(2) Can we choose to not see avatars, as we could before? PLEASE????
(3) At least in English Only, threads appear to be in completely random chronological order. Is there some plan?
(4) I find some of the composing icons not very intuitive—the one for colors is a major example. Can they be made more so?
(5) Something just popped up and told me I have an "alert"? What's an alert?
(6) Where's "notifications" about PMs?
(7) Any chance of getting the old set of emoticons back?


----------



## Wordsmyth

Parla said:


> _[...] _(2) I don't see a strikeout icon. _[...]_


 It's in the "insert" menu (4th icon from the right on the toolbar).

Ws


----------



## swift

Parla, the strike-through button is the fourth option in the “insert” drop-down menu (the icon between Smilies and Drafts).

About the avatars, no, I think you can't hide them. You can choose to not show people's signatures under the Preferences menu, though.

I can't help with the other two questions. As a matter of fact, I don't understand the third one. Sorry.


----------



## Wordsmyth

swift said:


> _[...] _As a matter of fact, I don't understand the third one. Sorry.


 Neither do I.

Ws


----------



## swift

Wordsmyth said:


> Neither do I.


Well, my comment doesn't make any sense now that Parla deleted her question about Comments & Suggestions. 

Parla, if you want to understand the Alerts and Notifications nuts and bolts, I'd suggest that you take a look at the Alert preferences section. 

The notifications of new private messages (now _Conversations_) will appear as a red alert right above the Inbox tab.


----------



## Parla

Thanks for the word on strikeout, although it would certainly be a lot more helpful if the strikeout icon itself (at least that one _is_ intuitive) were on the toolbar.

If we can't rid of the avatars, that may drive me out, or at least drastically reduce the time I spend here. I hate them.


----------



## Feline1

Is there still a "print view" option, to save space and paper for printing long technical posts? It used to be under "Thread Tools," but I don't see anything like it in the new version. Being able to print and save posts is extremely valuable for posts dealing with complex grammatical or theoretical questions!! Most that I know have a "print view" option, so perhaps it is there and I am just not recognizing it.  

If there isn't a "print view" option, do you think you could add one? It would also help with the lack of clarity issues in the new interface. (Arabic text is too small to read, but if I enlarge it, the English text becomes to large to fit on my screen).


----------



## swift

Parla said:


> (3) At least in English Only, threads appear to be in completely random chronological order. Is there some plan?


OK, I see what you're talking about. The information that appears below the thread's title is the thread starter's username and the original post's date and time. For example:



The first discussion, ‘effectively well?,’ was started by cookiemonsters today; the second one, ‘Difference between using select from/select from among,’ was started by Learner... on Tuesday; and the third one, ‘Choice of venue,’ was originally posted by felixwong33 last Wednesday.
That information is only relevant if you want to know if the thread was posted recently or if it's an old thread with some fresh contributions. The chronological order is shown on the far-right column (Last message):


----------



## Gemmenita

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We finally made the move to the new forum software. (...)
> Please let me know if you see anything wrong.
> 
> Mike









_*Congratulations, Mike!*_

_*Big effort, big success and finally big result! *_

_*Thanks a lot to Mike and all staff for the lovely new Forum!


Gemmenita *_




ps. This is a congrats message, I will let you know my test result later!


----------



## Necsus

Hello, Mike. Congrats for the move! 
As far as you know is the option 'go to the last post' still somewhere?


----------



## broglet

in the old forum you could see which threads had had new posts added since you last opened them (the thread titles were in bold) - now all the thread titles are in bold - so how can you tell now?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Congratulations, the transition seems to be well done now! 

First thing I remark is I had to change my bookmark (as usercp leads now to a 404 not found, I changed it to http://forum.wordreference.com/watched/threads/all).

Second thing is my bookmark gets the icon of xenForo, which is not really meaningful (I would have expected the WR one).

These are details but I thought I should mention them.


----------



## suzi br

Hi
Bravo Mike

This software is like another forum I use, and it now gives me the same problem as that one. It is fine on my PC but on this laptop the display size is awful,

When I have the zoom big enough to read the threads / headings ect the page is super wide.  I have to scroll across to read messages.  Or to read what I have written in the reply mode.

In the view which shows the thread titles and number of posts I cannot see the name of the last person to reply  and number of replies at the same time as the thread title, there is a a big slab of space in the middle of the page.

Is this something to do with "your" settings for different readers or is it something I can adjust myself?

It makes it really hard to use, as it is. I would love the scale to be large enough fonts to read and narrow enough page to see a complete line in one screen width.  And this is a wide screen laptop! It is a fairly new HP with touch screen.


----------



## Uncle Bob

One very minor point, previously the threads to which one had contributed were marked with a green disk, so one could easily find them by scrolling down (rather than toing and froing with "My Threads"). Now they are marked with a small overlapping avatar which means that, according to image choice, they more or less stand out and for those of us without an image it is mainly a small grey square overlapping a big grey square and fairly undetectable. Could the tone of the smaller square be altered a bit or have a coloured border so that it stands out?

If not I suppose the solution would be for one to have a red/green/... square as an avatar, at least until someone else has the same idea!

PS Or is that what the spectacles and "watched" indicates? In which case forget the above.


----------



## SwissPete

I hope the TROPHIES feature will disappear soon...


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hi,
Where is View Forum Leaders?
I'm missing "Previous thread/Next thread" on the bottom into threads too.
Don't I find this feature or it doesn't exist?


----------



## velisarius

I'm glad the move was successful this time. Congratulations!

I'm wondering whether it will be possible to show how many posts a member has, as well as the language and location information to the left of their post. I feel uneasy about replying to a question when I have no idea how long they've been a member, or how many posts they have clocked up.  (I'm not going to do any extra clicking to look at their profile.)


----------



## Michelvar

velisarius said:


> I'm wondering whether it will be possible to show how many posts a member has


You just have to hover over the username with your pointer, and you will see more information.


----------



## cuore romano

What's happening to my beautiful heart? It was gone when I logged in and now the sides are cut off. 
It sure is a minor problem, but it's ugly.


----------



## Loob

cuore romano said:


> What's happening to my beautiful heart? It was gone when I logged in and now the sides are cut off.
> ...


Mmm, I've gone a rather strange shape too.
I'm sure there'll be a way of solving it!


----------



## siares

SwissPete said:


> I hope the TROPHIES feature will disappear soon...



Are they explained anywhere?  I am nervous about the 'Like' one - will it be rude not to like a post? I cannot see a 'Like' button anywhere anyway.
Also, can I hide my "trophy points" info from myself? The expression doesn't sit well with me.
many thanks


----------



## siares

cuore romano said:


> What's happening to my beautiful heart? It was gone when I logged in and now the sides are cut off.
> It sure is a minor problem, but it's ugly.



Hi Cuore,

I only uploaded my picture yesterday - I Imagine you had yours before?
And it automatically snips it  it if it is too big to fit into a little frame.
If you still have your heart picture, make it smaller in your computer, then upload it, and see how the snip will work now.

i am going to snip mine a bit differently later on too.


----------



## cuore romano

Loob said:


> Mmm, I've gone a rather strange shape too.



Amazing - you can still post with half of your head gone.


----------



## Kajjo

How do you insert further quotes without using BB-Codes yourself? There is not formatting button anymore...?!


----------



## cuore romano

siares said:


> Hi Cuore,
> 
> I only uploaded my picture yesterday - I Imagine you had yours before?
> And it automatically snips it  it if it is too big to fit into a little frame.
> If you still have your heart picture, make it smaller in your computer, then upload it, and see how the snip will work now.
> 
> i am going to snip mine a bit differently later on too.



Thank you, siares 
But it only is 103 x 90... Maybe that's the point - it's not square. ??


----------



## siares

I believe you can make a picture smaller/denser without losing any pixels - but I don't know how.

My original picture wasn't square either originally: I chopped a bit off voluntarily. Had I left it the original shape, it would have been invisible what it shows.

Your heart picture would be nice and clear even if it were smaller.


----------



## Michelvar

Kajjo said:


> How do you insert further quotes without using BB-Codes yourself? There is not formatting button anymore...?!


See here : vBulletin --> Xenforo [Glossary] , you will find information about quoting (on the second post).


----------



## cuore romano

I sized it down to 80 x 70 - it didn't help, it's all the same. I can't isolate the heart from the black background, and I think that's what should be done. I don't know anything about picture programmes.
Maybe I should ask the friend who made it for me...


----------



## Azori

siares said:


> I believe you can make a picture smaller/denser without losing any pixels - but I don't know how.
> 
> My original picture wasn't square either originally: I chopped a bit off voluntarily. Had I left it the original shape, it would have been invisible what it shows.
> 
> Your heart picture would be nice and clear even if it were smaller.


Try deleting your current avatar and uploading a new one. For an avatar it is recommended now to use an image that is at least 200x200 pixels (you can upload a larger image, too).


----------



## cherine

Madame Barberin said:


> I'm missing "Previous thread/Next thread" on the bottom into threads too.
> Don't I find this feature or it doesn't exist?


Hi,

It isn't there. I reported it before, and Mike said he may work on a solution later.


----------



## Kajjo

Michelvar said:


> See here : vBulletin --> Xenforo [Glossary] , you will find information about quoting (on the second post).


That does not answer my question.

Imagine having clicked on "reply" to quote a previous post or part thereof. Now you start editing and replying in the editor box and you need to split the total quote into sub-quotes to reply to each sentence or paragraph separately. With the old forum software you just highlighted a sentence and the clicked "quote" button. Now i have to type the tags [ quote] and [ /quote] manually -- or do I miss something?


----------



## siares

cuore romano said:


> I sized it down to 80 x 70 - it didn't help, it's all the same. I can't isolate the heart from the black background, and I think that's what should be done. I don't know anything about picture programmes.
> Maybe I should ask the friend who made it for me...



I think 'sizing down' means 'making less dense' = using fewer brushstrokes to paint onto a canvas of identical size. You need a smaller canvas, but I don't know how to do that


----------



## Michelvar

@Kajjo : No, as explained on this thread, you still can highlight a sentence, a box appear, you click on "+quote", and then you do the same for next sentence. When you have chosen all the sentences you need, you just have to click “Insert Quotes”.


----------



## osa_menor

Quotes now are in the *insert* menu, the first item.


> I quote myself



Saludo


----------



## Kajjo

Michelvar said:


> @Kajjo : No, as explained on this thread, you still can highlight a sentence, a box appear, you click on "+quote", and then you do the same for next sentence. When you have chosen all the sentences you need, you just have to click “Insert Quotes”.


That's not serious? You have to know what exactly to quote and where to separate, before you start editing? There might be situations where this fits, but usually replying works differently!

I really want the "quote"-formatting back. That was DRAMATICALLY faster and more comfortable.


----------



## cuore romano

siares said:


> I think 'sizing down' means 'making less dense' = using fewer brushstrokes to paint onto a canvas of identical size. You need a smaller canvas, but I don't know how to do that



I've changed from 103x90  to 100x100 - it's not that beautiful anymore, it's "longer", but at least it's complete now.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Michelvar

Kajjo said:


> I really want the "quote"-formatting back. That was DRAMATICALLY faster and more comfortable.


Ok, let's wait for Mike to see what he can do for your demand, I was just trying to help... 



cuore romano said:


> I've changed from 103x90  to 100x100 - it's not that beautiful anymore, it's "longer", but at least it's complete now.


If you have an app to do it, one way is to add a blank part so that your 100x100 image includes your former 103x90 image without deforming it.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that there are no major problems so far.  Everything seems to be working, except for some missing redirects.



Parla said:


> Can we choose to not see avatars, as we could before?


I think you are stuck with them for now.  In the test forum, I had created a stripped-down version without avatars that looked a lot like Reddit.  I might do the same here at some point.  It made the conversations quite compact on the screen.


Parla said:


> Any chance of getting the old set of emoticons back?


I want to see if we get used to these new ones first.  If not, we might choose some that are similar to the old ones, but with a more modern design.


Feline1 said:


> Is there still a "print view" option


Nope. Try printing the pages as they are. It will probably come out fairly good.


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> my bookmark gets the icon of xenForo


Karine, please tell me how to reproduce that problem so I can fix it.


suzi br said:


> on this laptop the display size is awful


The text to me is the same size.  I don't know why the text would be different for you.  Maybe it is an ultra-high resolution monitor.


SwissPete said:


> I hope the TROPHIES feature will disappear soon...


You need to get as many trophies as you can before the feature goes away!


Madame Barberin said:


> Where is View Forum Leaders?
> I'm missing "Previous thread/Next thread" on the bottom into threads too.


Forum leaders: I think the new version is "staff", though I haven't set it up right yet.


cuore romano said:


> What's happening to my beautiful heart?


We had a fix in place in the test forums for old avatars that doesn't seem to be working here.  I will investigate.  I see that you fixed your heart, but other avatars still have problems.

With today being Sunday and Mothers' Day here in the US, I will only fix the most important and easiest issues today. The rest will have to wait till Monday.


----------



## 123xyz

The new appearance of the forum is absolutely tragic. I have now lost all will to participate and will try to refrain to do as much as possible in the future. Thank God the dictionary still looks normal. I hate it when unnecessary changes are introduced.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Congrats Mike, a big improvement!

Jasper


----------



## sound shift

I can't find the reporting triangle. Otherwise no problems so far.


----------



## cherine

No triangle, for now, but there's still the word "Report" below each post.


----------



## osa_menor

For Kajjo:
Es ist im Kästchen neben den Smilies:


----------



## osa_menor

It isn't posible to send pictures in PM, is that so or do I miss something?


----------



## Peterdg

Kajjo said:


> That's not serious? You have to know what exactly to quote and where to separate, before you start editing? There might be situations where this fits, but usually replying works differently!
> 
> I really want the "quote"-formatting back. That was DRAMATICALLY faster and more comfortable.


You can still do that.


----------



## anipo

Congratulations, Mike. Great work.
I'm sure that everything will fall into place eventually.


----------



## Loob

I really-really-_really_ like the News Feed!


----------



## sinopoli

Ek is nie so fiemies nie en ek sê dankie en baie geluk Mike.


Just wondering if any Saffers use this brilliant site … iemand ?

ernie


----------



## cuore romano

Thank you, Mike! 
You did a great job - I really like your forum a lot!!


----------



## tsoapm

Hmm. Is it that I happen to have the right privileges, or is it that subject tagging is now a free-for-all? I seem to be able to do whatever I like, whereas it used to be more tightly controlled i.e. limited set of tags.


----------



## Peterdg

sound shift said:


> I can't find the reporting triangle. Otherwise no problems so far.


The triangle is not there anymore. However, at the bottom of each post, there is a link that says "Report". That's the substitute for the red triangle (for) now.


----------



## siares

Hi,
I deleted my previous post on this topic (which worked).

The deleted post said I was unable to disable emails from this forums, following the link disable emails from this thread from those emails.

After having logged off, and logging back in, in a different browser, the problem is still there.

I can't see a way of doing it from the forums (it is either 'unwatch this thread' once one opens a thread; or "disable emails notifications" for all threads.



I love the news feed too!!


----------



## Michelvar

osa_menor said:


> It isn't posible to send pictures in PM, is that so or do I miss something?



You can include them using BB codes : [IMG]address of the picture[/IMG]


----------



## Parla

Is there a link to private messages? One used to be able to more quickly to frequently visited areas via bottom of the page links. In fact, I used to have a bookmark that led directly to my PMs; that bookmark now leads to "Page Not Found". How do I get there from, say, here?


----------



## DonnyB

Parla said:


> Is there a link to private messages? ... How do I get there from, say, here?


On the menu bar at the top of the page, the middle one of the three on the right-hand end says "inbox".


----------



## swift

Parla, there are three tabs at the top-right corner: your username, Inbox and Alerts. You can click on the Inbox one to see your latest “conversations” in the Inbox drop-down menu. This menu also has a link that “shows all” your conversations. That's the link you might want to bookmark.


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Very nice design


----------



## suzi br

> The text to me is the same size.  I don't know why the text would be different for you.  Maybe it is an ultra-high resolution monitor.



I am pretty sure it is not a problem with my monitor, it is nothing special.  I am sure the problems is specific to the software / settings of this type of forum. When I open the pages the screen width is too wide,  maybe just on one of the column width setting, or something. In order  to get a font I can read I have to zoom in and then scroll from side to side to read the width of the page.

If you can find out how to fix it I would be grateful, cos it really stops me being able to use the forum ..

I know software designers have a real challenge with this sort of issue, so I may just have to put up with it, or only do the forum on the PC and not the lap top ..


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mkellogg said:


> [...] Karine, please tell me how to reproduce that problem so I can fix it. [...]


Sorry I thought I said it all but I missed a simple but important piece of information: iPad on Apple iOS. 
Creating a bookmark to WR forums website (with any url) doesn't put the WR logo icon into my Safari welcome bookmarks page (I use an iPad mini to read/post on WR). It puts the xenForo default one instead.
The same xenForo icon is used (by default, I know I can change it) if I want to put this WR Forum site on my desk as a shortcut.
I guess at least an apple-*.png image with the WR logo is missing at the WR root website directory. (See here for instance)

Edit (31 min later): I didn't test with any other OS nor browser yet.


----------



## Jacobdeiter

Congrat. Nice Job


----------



## Lune bleue

Hello,

Can anyone tell me where I can find my own profile? I want to check my settings and search for my avatar which got lost on the way. But all I ve found is how to see my profile as other members do, although I'm logged in. 
Thanks


----------



## eno2

SwissPete said:


> I hope the TROPHIES feature will disappear soon...



I don't even know how to give "likes"


----------



## Peterdg

Lune bleue said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I can find my own profile? I want to check my settings and search for my avatar which got lost on the way. But all I ve found is how to see my profile as other members do, although I'm logged in.
> Thanks


At the top of the screen, in the black bar at the right hand side, there are three tabs: one with your username, one that says "Inbox" and one that says "Alerts". Click on your name and you will get all the options you will need to adapt your profile.


eno2 said:


> I don't even know how to give "likes"


The "Like" function is not operational in this forum.


----------



## Michelvar

Lune bleue said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find my own profile?


En haut à droite dans la bande bleue foncé, il y a marqué votre nom, "Lune bleue". Cliquez dessus.


----------



## Lune bleue

Peterdg said:


> At the top of the screen, in the black bar at the right hand side, there are three tabs: one with your username, one that says "Inbox" and one that says "Alerts". Click on your name and you will get all the options you will need to adapt your profile.



Thank you!

I went there before and it didn't work, but now I can see the setting options. I'll just have to find my avatar again.
Thanks for your quick reply.

@Michelvar Trouvé. Merci


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> The "Like" function is not operational in this forum.


Ok but I've got some points. How to give trophy points? What are those trophy points?


----------



## swift

siares said:


> I cannot see a 'Like' button anywhere anyway.





eno2 said:


> I don't even know how to give "likes"


I think you cannot Recommend or Tweet your own profile, but you'll see the Facebook and Twitter buttons on the buttom-left corner of the member's profile: there's a 'Share this page' section that allows you to share someone's WR profile with your friends and followers on FB and Twitter.


----------



## eno2

What does  that +quote -quote  button do?


----------



## eno2

swift said:


> I think you cannot Recommend or Tweet your own profile, but you'll see the Facebook and Twitter buttons on the buttom-left corner of the member's profile: there's a 'Share this page' section that allows you to share someone's WR profile with your friends and followers on FB and Twitter.


Ah. But that doesn't explain what trophy points are and how they are given...Or is that the same?


----------



## Michelvar

eno2 said:


> What does  that +quote -quote  button do?


see *vBulletin (old forum) --> Xenforo (new forum): Glossary*


----------



## swift

eno2 said:


> What does  that +quote -quote  button do?


Here's an explanation.


----------



## Michelvar

eno2 said:


> Ah. But that doesn't explain what trophy points are and how they are given...Or is that the same?


See http://forum.wordreference.com/help/trophies


----------



## eno2

swift said:


> Here's an explanation.


Can't sign in.


----------



## eno2

Michelvar said:


> See http://forum.wordreference.com/help/trophies


No explanation there.


----------



## swift

eno2 said:


> Can't sign in.


Hmm. I'll have to report this. There is a problem with the post bbcode. Anyway, here's the post I wanted to redirect you to:

http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...oro-new-forum-glossary.3004306/#post-15193539


eno2 said:


> No explanation there.


A brief explanation here: http://forum.wordreference.com/help/

The link Michelvar kindly provided shows an explanation for the trophie points.


----------



## Lurrezko

Well, I don't like this new software but I didn't like our good old software either when we moved to it.

Two humble suggestions:

Could you please include the Search Forum Tool in the individual forums? I think it was useful.

Could you please darken somewhat this blinding baby blue?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Miss Julie

How do you mark the entire forum read?


----------



## wandle

Two problems regarding tables:

(1) The table in this post has not been reproduced in its original form.
The headings in the top row are now out of place. The heading '*Open* (truth of 'if'-clause not doubted)' should be in column 2 (not 1) and the heading '*Closed* (truth of 'if'-clause doubted or denied)' should be in column 3 (not 2).

(2) In the new editing tools, there does not seem to be any option for creating tables: at least, I have not found one.


----------



## Parla

> Parla, there are three tabs at the top-right corner: your username, Inbox and Alerts. You can click on the Inbox one to see your latest “conversations” in the Inbox drop-down menu. This menu also has a link that “shows all” your conversations. That's the link you might want to bookmark.


Thanks, Donny and Swift. For the technologically backward, this new setup is very confusing! (It helped, before, that _most_ of the forums online seem to use vBulletin software, so it's a universally familiar format. This one's something very new, at least to me.)


----------



## Miss Julie

I don't like how you receive a generic e-mail notification that doesn't specify in the subject line *which* thread has a new reply.


----------



## tesoke

The number of sent post for every member is not clear. So, we cannot understand who has more experience to thrust him/her. Please add it. Thanks.


----------



## swift

wandle said:


> <...>
> 
> (1) The table in this post has not been reproduced in its original form.
> 
> <...>


Hello, Wandle.

Just out of curiosity, I opened the thread you linked to and noticed that the old vBulletin board URL's are now broken: when I click on the links you provided here, I'm brought back to the top of the thread's page. 

Mike, I think that's problematic. A lot of our posts contain references to specific posts in other threads and forums. If the old URL's redirect people to the very first post, a lot of our comments will no longer make sense. :-/

I think I know what the problem is:

With the current software, the 'go to post' link looks like this:
http://forum.wordreference.com/*goto/post?id=*15220362#post-15220362

The old vBulletin URL looks like this:
http://forum.wordreference.com/*showthread.php?t=3008412&p=*15214373#post15214373

I also used the [post] and [thread] codes in most of my references. Those codes are no longer available and I'm afraid the messages that contain those tags will redirect people to an non-existent forum page.


----------



## Miss Julie

tesoke said:


> The number of sent post for every member is not clear. So, we cannot understand who has more experience to thrust him/her. Please add it. Thanks.



If you hover over the member's name with your mouse, you'll see how many posts he/she has made. Of course, that's not an option if you're using a tablet or phone.


----------



## tesoke

Thank you Miss Julie.


----------



## ukimix

Lurrezko said:


> Could you please include the Search Forum Tool in the individual forums? I think it was useful.



Clik on the search box and you can set up the preferences for your search, 'search this thread only' and 'search this forum only, included. there you'll find also a link to advanced search tool.


----------



## Lurrezko

ukimix said:


> Clik on the search box and you can set up the preferences for your search, 'search this thread only' and 'search this forum only, included. there you'll find also a ling to advanced search tool.



Thanks!


----------



## Necsus

Hello, Mike.
No news about the option 'go to the last post' I've asked above?


----------



## swift

ukimix said:


> 'search this thread only'


Hi,

I think you meant 'search this *forum* only'.


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think you meant 'search this *forum* only'.



It offers both options.


----------



## swift

ukimix said:


> It offers both options.


Yes, but only when you're on on a thread page. I think Lurrezko's question was about searching a specific forum when you're on that forum's page.


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> Hello, Wandle.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I opened the thread you linked to and noticed that the old vBulletin board URL's are now broken: when I click on the links you provided here, I'm brought back to the top of the thread's page.
> 
> Mike, I think that's problematic. A lot of our posts contain references to specific posts in other threads and forums. If the old URL's redirect people to the very first post, a lot of our comments will no longer make sense. :-/
> 
> I think I know what the problem is:
> 
> With the current software, the 'go to post' link looks like this:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/*goto/post?id=*15220362#post-15220362
> 
> The old vBulletin URL looks like this:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/*showthread.php?t=3008412&p=*15214373#post15214373
> 
> I also used the [post] and [thread] codes in most of my references. Those codes are no longer available and I'm afraid the messages that contain those tags will redirect people to an non-existent forum page.


Hi Swift,
I tested this in the test forum, and there the internal links worked well. I was trying to get into the test forum again to check it again, but it won't let me sign in anymore. I will check it here and look for an old post of mine with a link to another post and see if it works. I'll let you know.

EDIT: I checked it, and in the post that I checked, the link to another post worked correctly. It didn't go to the top of the thread, but it nicely went to the correct post. If you go to this post and click on the link that is in there, you'll see that it does what I expect it to do.


----------



## ukimix

swift said:


> Yes, but only when you're on on a thread page. I think Lurrezko's question was about searching a specific forum when you're on that forum's page.


Ah yes. You're right.


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> If you go to this post and click on the link that is in there, you'll see that it does what I expect it to do.


The URL you provided there is:

http://forum.wordreference.com/*showpost.php?p=*8275292&postcount=19
The problem is when the URL contains this string:


swift said:


> The old vBulletin URL looks like this:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/*showthread.php?t=3008412&p=*15214373#post15214373


----------



## Peterdg

swift said:


> The URL you provided there is:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/*showpost.php?p=*8275292&postcount=19
> The problem is when the URL contains this string:


But that is the URL as it used to be in the VBulletin forum. Look at the date of my post: it is from 2010 so it used the VBulletin style URL.

Or, another possibility could be that the software that was used to transfer the old forum content to the new forum contains a conversion of old-style VBulleting links to new style xenforo links.

EDIT: OK, I see what you mean now. My first example must have been the URL style of the previous VBulletin version.

If I take a more recent post with a link, it indeed does not go to the right post. (click on the link in this post)

That's indeed a problem.


----------



## followthesun

Hello,
I can't find an option to opt out of posting your signature. I use mine to explain that I can't write Portuguese but can read it, so people feel free to reply in their language. In the old forums, I only posted it when I opened a thread, not in my replies or when I contributed to someone's else topic. It'd be nice to be able to do the same here.


----------



## ukimix

Los avatares se muestran con un tamaño menor al subido. El cuadro de Escher the Peter ha perdido su toque, y juro que mi gorila tiene la cabeza más grande.


----------



## merquiades

Sí, mi avatar es más grande también, y está la imagen más borrosa, pero no me quejo.  Por lo menos se ve todo.  Bueno, me molesta mucho menos que lo de no poder cambiar el orden cronológico de los hilos para ver en primer lugar el mensaje más reciente.


----------



## dreamlike

How do I switch back to the old version? I remember reading somewhere that it'll be possible to do so for the first three months or so after the upgrade.


----------



## jann

Parla said:


> If we can't rid of the avatars, that may drive me out, or at least drastically reduce the time I spend here. I hate them.


I can help you there. Since the new Xen forum platform doesn't give you the option to turn off avatars, you need to specify some settings within your web browser that will tell your browser to hide avatars on WR.  There are several ways to go about doing this, and it may not be possible in every browser.  I will explain just one in detail.

I am currently (May 2015) on WR only infrequently, and am likely to miss future replies in this thread.  However, I welcome any feedback, suggested updates, etc., that would likely help other users with this technical issue during the forum transition!  Please convo me with those sorts of comments (i.e., contact me via "conversation," what we used to call private messages on the old vB platform), and I will do my best to update this post as needed.

*Hiding avatars*
The following info should help users who access the forums from a computer or other device that defaults to the non-mobile display.
The instructions below will hide avatars *everywhere* (including the place in your Personal Details where you could set your own avatar), hopefully without other display side-effects here on WR.
_Note: If you wish to hid avatars only *partially*, see my post later in this thread._

FireFox users:

Open FireFox, and press Alt to show the top menus.  In the Help menu, select Troubleshooting.  On the Information page that is displayed, click the Show Folder button for your profile.  Your profile folder will open.
Inside your profile folder, look for the folder called Chrome.
If it doesn't exist, create a new folder called Chrome right there in your profile folder.  Open the Chrome folder

If the Chrome folder already exists, open it, and look for a file called userContent.css. If you don't see that file, continue to step 3.  Otherwise, open the file, move the cursor to a new line at the very end of the document, and skip to step 4.

In the Chrome folder,  create a new, blank file using a basic text editor.  Save it with userContent.css as the filename.

Copy the following 5 lines of code into the CSS file, save the file, and close it.  
@-moz-document url-prefix(http://forum.wordreference.com/)
{
div[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important}
a[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important} 
}
Restart Firefox.  Load WordReference, and all avatars will be hidden.

Notes:

To re-display avatars on WR, simply delete the 5 lines of code from the CSS file, resave it, and restart FireFox.
@-moz-document url-prefix(http://forum.wordreference.com/){ } tells Firefox to use the display instructions enclosed in the {curly brackets} on the WR forums and only the WR forums.
div[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important} hides full-size avatars on each post in a forum thread, and small ones next to each thread title on a forum homepage.  This same effect may be achieved by a pair of more specific element-hiding rules, which I will list here in case any problems crop up with the general one I used in step 4 above:
.avatarHolder {display: none !important}
.avatarContainer {display: none ! important}
a[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important} hides small avatars in conversations, profile posts, newsfeeds, etc.
FYI, there are also a couple of FireFox addons that can help you to alter the display of pages and hide various elements as you browse the web.  

ABP users, you can use the Element Hiding Helper extension... or custom filters for forum.wordreference.com##.avatarHolder and forum.wordreference.com##.avatarContainer should do the trick to hide avatars in threads and on forum homepages -- but please consider adding a general (non-avatar) ABP exception for the rest of WR!

IE, Chrome, Safari:

At this point in time, I have not been able to test other browsers thoroughly.

The first line of code from step 4 above is specific to FireFox, so you will not be able to use that syntax for Chrome, IE, or Safari.  I would like to find an equivalent command for other browsers, if one exists. The line may be omitted, along with the outermost set of {} curly brackets, but then your browser will try to apply your custom display settings to every site you visit.  The custom rules are probably specific enough that they will have little effect elsewhere (unless you frequent another Xen-based forum), but I would expect them to occasionally trigger avatar-hiding on other sites.

On Chrome, it sounds like you have to use an extension to manage your userContent.css file. 
*UPDATE for Chrome*: Please see Peterdg's helpful post with instructions for Chrome.  

For IE, you create your own userContent.css file (as in steps 3 & 4 above), save it wherever you like on your hard drive, and tell IE where to look for it (IE > Internet Options > Accessibility  > General > Format documents using my stylesheet).  

For Safari, you create your own userContent.css file (as in steps 3 & 4 above), save it wherever you like it on your hard drive, and tell Safari where to find it (Safari > Preferences > Advanced > use the stylesheet option to navigate to the file and select it). If you put the CSS file in a hidden folder, it might not work properly.
(Edited: note added with link to instructions for partial hiding of avatars.)
(Edited: update added for Chrome with link to instructions in another post.)


----------



## PaulQ

Is the number of posts that a member has made visible anywhere? It was useful as newbies could be given the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## swift

Paul,

It is visible only if you hover over the member's avatar or username.

If you browse the forums on a mobile device, you need to click on the member's avatar or username to display their profile (a pop-up will appear).


----------



## Peterdg

PaulQ said:


> Is the number of posts that a member has made visible anywhere? It was useful as newbies could be given the benefit of the doubt.


This has already been answered: see here.


----------



## PaulQ

Thanks to you both.


----------



## Michelvar

dreamlike said:


> How do I switch back to the old version? I remember reading somewhere that it'll be possible to do so for the first three months or so after the upgrade.


No, you can't. That's not a change of skin/appearance, we changed the program that runs forums. Forums are no longer run under the previous program, there is only an archive version of it, but what you post here will not appear there, and what you could post there will not be seen here.


----------



## rrose17

Just wanted to leave my congrats for a fairly seamless transition. To suzi br I'm on my laptop and see no display problems.


----------



## wandle

Just now, before logging in, while viewing the thread 'If I didn't act that way, I wouldn't be sitting here', I clicked on my own avatar in that thread and up came my profile pop-up.
However, it contained these words: 'Viewing thread "The Police is after me" or "The Police are after me"?'


----------



## johngiovanni

Congratulations on the transition.  I doubt whether I will use all the new features, but already this new version seems to be working very well.  I have even managed to upload a picture for the first time, which is supposed to be an allusion to my viking ancestry!


----------



## eno2

@swift: Thanks. I'll try +quote. As for trophies, sorry, I don't get it (the meaning, how it works)


----------



## ukimix

It would be nice to have the 'thanks' tag. In my humble opinion, it would make more sense than the trophies feature.


----------



## DonnyB

ukimix said:


> It would be nice to have the 'thanks' tag.


I agree.  I think it would make more sense than having thread after thread bulked out by the OP saying thanks to different people individually.


----------



## siares

Dear all,

how can I please make my trophy points zero, like cuchuflete?

Many thanks.


----------



## swift

siares said:


> how can I please make my trophy points zero, like cuchuflete?


You cannot. Many Senior Members having more than 1000 posts have a 0 trophy count just because they haven't logged in to the forums. Cuchu has been inactive for a few years now and his trophies count is unlikely to change unless he comes back here again.


----------



## siares

Thank you, swift.


----------



## cuore romano

Is this software owned by facebook, or what is trophy and likes thing about?
I thought this was a serious dictionary forum.


----------



## siares

I'll be the first of my friends to agree.


----------



## Peterdg

cuore romano said:


> Is this software owned by facebook, or what is trophy and likes thing about?
> I thought this was a serious dictionary forum.


This has already been asked and answered before.


----------



## cuore romano

That's a kind answer.


----------



## Peterdg

cuore romano said:


> That's a kind answer.


It was also a kind question.


----------



## siares

I believe we got admonished for admonishing the forum for having facebook features.


----------



## cuore romano

If I knew how, I would give you my first and only like, siares


----------



## siares




----------



## cuore romano

Well then, let's see if I'm more successful with this one:
There's no exact date anymore, it's just
- ten minutes ago
or
- Thursday, 10 am
What's the improvement here?


----------



## Peterdg

cuore romano said:


> If I knew how, I would give you my first and only like, siares


Well, if you don't want to read through the questions and answers, you will never know, will you? (Unless there's a good soul, somewhere, who will explain it once again).


----------



## cuore romano

Correct, Peterdg 

And no - I don't want to read all these 160 posts again. 
I think likes and a seriously working dictionary don't go well together.

Btw - if you don't like my question why do you answer?


----------



## swift

cuore romano said:


> - ten minutes ago
> or
> - Thursday, 10 am


This is very similar to other social network platforms: within an hour interval, a timestamp will tell you how many minutes have passed since the post or comment was published; beyond that lapse (60 minutes), depending on when you view a given post, the timestamp will say it was posted 'Today' if you read the message on the same day it was published, 'Yesterday' if you read it the day after it was originally posted; Friday, Thursday, Wednesday and so on if you read it on Sunday (same week). Posts older than a week will have a full date, e.g., 'April 30, 2015.' This timestamp style is standard in several platforms.


----------



## ukimix

cuore romano said:


> Well then, let's see if I'm more successful with this one:
> There's no exact date anymore, it's just
> - ten minutes ago
> or
> - Thursday, 10 am
> What's the improvement here?



It depends on the context: it helps you in that it forces you to know what day is today if you don't know it.


----------



## Translostlation

Very good job. WR is more enjoyable than ever. Keep up the good work!


----------



## cuore romano

Thank you. 
I know it's like that in other forums, and it's a pity that it's here too, now.
Just my opinion.


----------



## ukimix

You're welcome


----------



## Translostlation

Sorry, not seeing how to Sign Out. Where is the icon?


----------



## swift

Translostlation said:


> Sorry, not seeing how to Sign Out. Where is the icon?


Menu bar (dark blue), far-right side, click on your username. A drop-down menu will display. The Log out button is at the bottom of that menu.


----------



## Translostlation

swift said:


> Menu bar (dark blue), far-right side, click on your username. A drop-down menu will display. The Log out button is at the bottom of that menu.


Right you are. Silly me! 
Pura Vida, mae


----------



## Loob

I've just had an alert to tell me someone's started following me.  That's lovely - but I feel slightly spooked by the alert....

(I wonder if I'll also get alerts when people put me on their ignore list?)


----------



## Cagey

Loob said:


> [....]
> 
> (I wonder if I'll also get alerts when people put me on their ignore list?)


 

No, you don't.  That is still handled discretely. 
The person you are ignoring will never know.


----------



## siares

Loob said:


> I've just had an alert to tell me someone's started following me.  That's lovely - but I feel slightly spooked by the alert....
> 
> (I wonder if I'll also get alerts when people put me on their ignore list?)



Do you see their name, Loob?

If you let me, I can ignore you - what would that mean from my side? I wouldn't be able to see your posts? Past or future?


----------



## jann

cuore romano said:


> There's no exact date anymore, it's just
> - ten minutes ago
> or
> - Thursday, 10 am


You can hover your mouse over any time stamp to get the calendar date and the time when a post was submitted. My apologies if someone else already mentioned this and I just missed it.


----------



## ukimix

siares said:


> Do you see their name, Loob?
> 
> If you let me, I can ignore you - what would that mean from my side? I wouldn't be able to see your posts? Past or future?



Past and future.


----------



## siares

Thank you, ukimix.
Can I try it out, as in: ignore somebody for a bit, check the threads they posted in, and then unignore them?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

merquiades said:


> Sí, mi avatar es más grande también, y está la imagen más borrosa, pero no me quejo.  Por lo menos se ve todo.  Bueno, me molesta mucho menos que lo de no poder cambiar el orden cronológico de los hilos para ver en primer lugar el mensaje más reciente.


Me parece que eso pasó en todos los avatares, no sé la razón. Es cuestión de subir una nueva foto, o sea, puede ser la misma foto , pero subirla de nuevo.

Por ahora no me gusta nada el nuevo formato. Tendré que acostumbrarme... No creo que lo cambien de nuevo por mí.

Tampoco me agrada mucho lo de los _likes _y relaciones con facebook (como dice cuore romano).  Ni que no se vea la hora y minuto de los posts.


----------



## Loob

siares said:


> Do you see their name, Loob?
> 
> If you let me, I can ignore you - what would that mean from my side? I wouldn't be able to see your posts? Past or future?


Hi siares

Yes, the alert did tell me the name of the wise, charming, discriminating person who had decided to follow me. That's actually why I felt a bit spooked: if I decide to follow someone, that seems to me to be a private decision. But then I'm not really au fait with how these things work on social media....

And yes, if you add me to your "ignore list" you won't see my posts - unless you click on them individually - and you won't receive any private messages from me - at least, that's how things used to work.


siares said:


> Thank you, ukimix.
> Can I try it out, as in: ignore somebody for a bit, check the threads they posted in, and then unignore them?


yes, you should be able to do that.


----------



## ukimix

siares said:


> Thank you, ukimix.
> Can I try it out, as in: ignore somebody for a bit, check the threads they posted in, and then unignore them?



I haven't done it. I know it because I use to post in another site that works with Xenforo. It's the same feature we had in Bbulettin... But this is new for WR, so try it and tell us.



aldonzalorenzo said:


> Me parece que eso pasó en todos los avatares, no sé la razón. Es cuestión de subir una nueva foto, o sea, puede ser la misma foto, pero subirla de nuevo.
> 
> Por ahora no me gusta nada el nuevo formato. Tendré que acostumbrarme...



Creo que no sirve la misma foto; tiene que ser una con un poco más de margen, para que al reducirse la foto, quede la que uno quiere que se vea. A swift le quedó perfecta; tal vez nos cuente cómo lo hizo.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Loob said:


> Hi siares
> Yes, the alert did tell me the name of the wise, charming, discriminating person who had decided to follow me. That's actually why I felt a bit spooked: if I decide to follow someone, that seems to me to be a private decision. But then I'm not really au fait with how these things work on social media....


I agree with you. I had many people in "contactos" before, people I liked to know if they were logged in when I entered the forum; but I didn't think I was "following" them, as I feel now. 



ukimix said:


> Creo que no sirve la misma foto; tiene que ser una con un poco más de margen, para que al reducirse la foto, quede la que uno quiere que se vea. A swift le quedó perfecta; tal vez nos cuente cómo lo hizo.


Seguro que tienes razón. Yo, como tenía mi "foto" borrosa, puse en Google "abuelita de Piolín": bajé una, la subí y ahí quedó. Borrosa no se ve, ahora es imposible que sea tan perfecta como el gato de Swift. Pero es que a él le gustan estas cosas.


----------



## siares

So I ignored you, Loob, (it is easy to unignore one). Your quotes vanished so threads you contributed to would lose some meaning. However, I wanted to see what threads started by you would look like whilst I was ignoring you (sounds like some kind of power game), but it seems you hadn't started any threads - is that so?
In that case, I'll just ignore somebody else!

Aldonzalorenzo, I am with you. I feel like a creepy stalker. 

Loob, how would you feel if the charming person unfollowed you?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

siares said:


> Aldonzalorenzo, I am with you. I feel like a creepy stalker.


Hehehe, I think I'm going to follow you. And you'll get a point or something. Perhaps you'll be rich at the end of the year.


----------



## Hector9

There is a bug.

200% zoom on Google Chrome and the forum is displayed this way (pay attention to the red box):


----------



## swift

Hi, Hector.

This is the layout I get on Google Chrome with a 200% zoom:


----------



## Michelvar

I don't understand all the fuss about the trophy points, you just have to ignore them, and that's all, no? Am I missing something, here?


----------



## Hector9

swift said:


> Hi, Hector.
> 
> This is the layout I get on Google Chrome with a 200% zoom:
> View attachment 15653



You have to go to the home page (http://forum.wordreference.com/) to see the bug. When reading a thread it does work fine.

It *only* happens with 200% zoom. It's funny because if works fine with other zooms like 250% and the rest. It only happens with that configuration.

I don't know whether or not it does have something to do with the fact that my screen resolution is 1920*1080 or if the bug happens in other screen resolutions as well.

P.S This zoom (200%) is perfect for me and don't plan to change it.


----------



## swift

Well, I see there's an overlap when I zoom in at 300%. My screen resolution is 1366*768.


----------



## ilocas2

Why is not possible to post in Cultural Discussions?


----------



## merquiades

cuore romano said:


> Is this software owned by facebook, or what is trophy and likes thing about?
> I thought this was a serious dictionary forum.


Hi Cuore...  All you have to do is ignore the trophy points.  It is not possible to like a post here.  You get these points every time you pass 1000 points... someone quotes you... views you... etc. but you just not look at that.  I think there is a maximum and then no more.


----------



## DonnyB

ilocas2 said:


> Why is not possible to post in Cultural Discussions?


I don't know.  

That forum is closed is to new threads, but established members are supposed to be still able to add to existing ones.  But when I checked just now I saw the message:
_(You have insufficient privileges to reply here.)_

It may be something to do with the way the new forum software is configured.


----------



## osa_menor

Hello again,
I've got a question to the users of smartphones.
Using my Note 2 I'm missing at the bottom two items: Home and Top. 
Where the PC-Site says Contact Us, Help, Home, Top, there are on the Smartphone only Contact Us and Help.
I don't know if that is a problem of my phone ore if generally on the mobile site these items where missing.

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## velisarius

Loob said:


> I've just had an alert to tell me someone's started following me.  That's lovely - but I feel slightly spooked by the alert....
> 
> (I wonder if I'll also get alerts when people put me on their ignore list?)



I started following someone (not you Loob, sorry dear,) just because when I tried to remove my "contacts"- who now appear as people I'm "following", the system wouldn't let me do that - it kept prompting me to say who I'm following - I feel like an ugly duckling, following the first animal it sees when it emerges from the egg.


----------



## nanel

Congratulations on the new software, and thank you!


----------



## siares

Michelvar said:


> trophy points, you just have to ignore them, and that's all, no?



I fear I won't be able to

My trophy points: I didn't choose to display them. I feel like they are  making an unwanted statement about me in the same way as a complete stranger would do if they gave me a onceover and said: I see you like pink, I bet you are quite sensitive and probably a Gemini. 
I would probably ask the stranger to stop voicing his/her assumptions, but there are people who would say: I could tell you wouldn't like this! and go on..
They are my trophy points I'd like to punch but cannot get rid of.

Others' trophy points: I know people don't choose to have the points attached to them, so this is completely irrational: I think it is odd if people display their trophies where one can't avoid them, and having them on a forum is akin to carrying them around.


----------



## ukimix

You can ignore the trophy stuff doing this: hover over the Alerts tag in the top-left corner. In the appearing pop-up, click on Alert preferences. Then, in the new window, uncheck the box for 'New trophy' in the Achievements section. Click on Save changes. That's it. Now, to know about the trophy points you'll have to click on your nick and then, in the appearing pop-up, in the 'Trophy' tag; but if you don't want to know about them, you simply can ignore the tag.


----------



## dreamlike

Michelvar said:


> No, you can't. That's not a change of skin/appearance, we changed the program that runs forums. Forums are no longer run under the previous program, there is only an archive version of it, but what you post here will not appear there, and what you could post there will not be seen here.


Thank you. I guess there's nothing left for me to do but to get used to the new version.


----------



## tesoke

Hi, there were buttons for thanking and liking, in some forums, at the bottom of all post. So, we can thank and like the post which are proper and solved our problems. But in this forum we have not them and we should renew the buried threads only because of writing "thank you", as I do all the time. So, I think it will be very useful if the moderators could add these buttons. Thanks for your forum.


----------



## velisarius

It's very annoying when someone resurrects an old thread just to "like" it. Bear in mind that when you post on a thread for no good reason you are pushing someone else's thread off the first page and they are not likely to get so many answers as they might have.

Please spare a thought for all the people who may click on that thread, thinking they are going to read something worthwhile. They will only be disappointed.


----------



## Kelly B

So far so good. 

Is there an easy way to temporarily sort zero reply threads to the top of the page, so we can find those obscure questions posted at odd times of day? edit - hop, just answered that myself, clicking Replies at the top of the column does it. Now I wonder what time period it is using when I do that, because I'm delighted to see it is NOT going back to 2005.

Also third-ing Cherine's and Mme. B's request for next/previous thread buttons. I really liked the alt-N/alt-P hotkey solution, though if you consider doing that again, it'd be easier to do one-handed if right Alt worked too. ;-)


----------



## cherine

osa_menor said:


> Where the PC-Site says Contact Us, Help, Home, Top, there are on the Smartphone only Contact Us and Help.
> I don't know if that is a problem of my phone ore if generally on the mobile site these items where missing.


Not just my phone. It seems that's how it is on the mobile site. Good catch, Osa. I hope Mike can fix this. The mobile version certainly needs the "top" button more than the PC version where I can just press a key.


----------



## eno2

Michelvar said:


> I don't understand all the fuss about the trophy points, you just have to ignore them, and that's all, no? Am I missing something, here?


OK then. It's just that I didn't know what they were all about. Plain curiosity...


----------



## osa_menor

cherine said:


> Not just my phone. It seems that's how it is on the mobile site. Good catch, Osa. I hope Mike can fix this. The mobile version certainly needs the "top" button more than the PC version where I can just press a key.


Thank you, cherine. You caught the problem. It's tiresome on a long web page.


----------



## Michelvar

Kelly B said:


> Is there an easy way to temporarily sort zero reply threads to the top of the page, so we can find those obscure questions posted at odd times of day? edit - hop, just answered that myself, clicking Replies at the top of the column does it. Now I wonder what time period it is using when I do that, because I'm delighted to see it is NOT going back to 2005.


If you tried in FR/EN, there are very few of them. Last year I answered lots of them, deleted the others, and regularly bump the recent ones to insure they get an answer or get deleted.


----------



## Kelly B

I'm impressed - sorry I hadn't really noticed before.  I tried it in another section of the forum, and at a quick glance it does look as though that result goes all the way back to the beginning, but they're arranged most recent first, so that's perfectly satisfactory to me. In fact it's more convenient than doing it the old way, which is a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## siares

ukimix said:


> You can ignore the trophy stuff doing this: hover over the Alerts tag in the top-left corner. In the appearing pop-up, click on Alert preferences. Then, in the new window, uncheck the box for 'New trophy' in the Achievements section. Click on Save changes. That's it. Now, to know about the trophy points you'll have to click on your nick and then, in the appearing pop-up, in the 'Trophy' tag; but if you don't want to know about them, you simply can ignore the tag.



Many thanks for addressing this, ukimix!

I had done this and am content that I will now not receive an email about this. However, I can still see my points when I click on my profile page. (not sure where the Trophy tag is).

Everyone: is there a section Etiquette?
I couldn't find it in rules.

It would be useful for people knowing not to always say 'you are welcome' in order not to bump up a thread; and other things.

I am concerned about following people, I worry they might not like it. Especially because I came across a list of members (Celebrations?) who opted out of being congratulated. I worry that I will unknowingly make someone uncomfortable.

What does the forum say to the followed person? You are being followed by...?

thank you


----------



## Kelly B

Am I right in thinking posts that are deleted disappear completely? This thread has no opening post, so I suppose that's what happened. I'm wondering how to report them, since there's no place to click report, if there are no posts. I know the mods on my favorite forums are right on top of things anyway, but perhaps it's something to consider. 
*suspendre de*


----------



## Alice_2.0

Hi there!

It's been a while since I last posted at WR, and I must say I kind of feel like a newbie after seeing all these changes... but it's also somehow exciting, there are several new cool features... and it seems the transition was made with no major problems, so thank you and congrats, *Mike*! 

However, I agree with *Lurrezko*; I'd strongly prefer a darker blue... I miss the old tone.

And I also think that "Like" feature could really make a difference for the better, since I'm among those members who frequently bump up a thread just to say thanks/you're welcome (I guess I can get very "British" regarding manners ).

Oh, I also found that my old avatar looked like pixelated, but I used the opportunity to renew it and found no problems at all.

One last thing, I tried to customize my signature using the BB codes (thank you *swift*, because after reading one of your posts I found out I needed to use capitalization); it seemed all right on the preview, but after saving the changes and coming back to the forums, my signature still looks the same as before (no color, no italic, no reduced size). Am I missing something?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers!


----------



## Michelvar

@Kelly B : it's very very surprising, there is nothing in this thread, and the history shows no action at all by moderators. I don't understand. I will report it, to see if another mod is aware of that.


----------



## mkellogg

So far so good, but there is still a lot of work to do.



osa_menor said:


> It isn't possible to send pictures in PM, is that so or do I miss something?


That is a feature that I haven't enabled.  I'm not sure if I want you doing that here.  (You should use email.)


Mark Dobson said:


> is it that subject tagging is now a free-for-all?


I've now restricted it! I want tags to be more heavily used, but not that way.


Parla said:


> bottom of the page links


I think we need to start using browser bookmarks.


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> an apple-*.png


That was it!  I think I've fixed it.


Michelvar said:


> the fuss about the trophy points


I doubt this feature will last long, but it might be useful in some way.


ilocas2 said:


> Why is not possible to post in Cultural Discussions?


I just enabled it for Senior Members, so you can probably post there now.

Swift, I'm working on a solution to get the links to individual posts working.
Alice, I restricted what could be put in a signature, but it should reject your fonts and whatever from the beginning, not silently fail.

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## ukimix

mkellogg said:


> So far so good, but there is still a lot of work to do.
> 
> Thank you all for your comments.




Thanks Mike. Is it possible to have 'thanks' tag in the posts?


----------



## Kelly B

Wordsmyth said:


> Congratulations, Mike!
> 
> Seems to be working OK so far; and I see you've put in a "who's online" for 'People you follow'. Excellent! Thanks for that.
> 
> Ws


I just noticed that if you click on your name at the top, then Your News Feed, you can see what all those folks you're stalking have posted lately.


----------



## dreamlike

Kelly B said:


> I just noticed that if you click on your name at the top, then Your News Feed, you can see what all those folks you're stalking have posted lately.


How is following someone stalking them?


----------



## Kelly B

Oh, I don't really think it is; I've just picked up the word because somebody else used it a few posts back and I think it's funny.


----------



## perny

Is there a way to permanently disable this new "quote/reply" popup, please? It interferes with other word highlighting software that people are highly likely to use in their browsers, especially on a language site, e.g. Google Translate.


----------



## osa_menor

mkellogg said:


> That is a feature that I haven't enabled. I'm not sure if I want you doing that here. (You should use email.)


About sending pictures: It is not that I want to send photos, but sometimes it is useful to send a little screen shot, to show where some buttons or menus are.


----------



## swift

mkellogg said:


> Swift, I'm working on a solution to get the links to individual posts working.


Hi, Mike. Thank you! The BB codes for individual threads and posts are really useful and I miss them.


----------



## Michelvar

osa_menor said:


> it is useful to send a little screen shot, to show where some buttons or menus are


You can do this by using [IMG]link to the picture[/IMG], the picture will directly appear in the post, like this one :





result of [IMG]http://img.brothersoft.com/games/flash/icon/f/frogger_v10-51616-1285915603.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Loob

siares said:


> What does the forum say to the followed person? You are being followed by...?


The 'new follower' alert reads _{Username X} is now following you._


----------



## osa_menor

Thank you, Michelvar. Nice frog .


----------



## suzi br

Hector9 said:


> You have to go to the home page (http://forum.wordreference.com/) to see the bug. When reading a thread it does work fine.
> 
> It *only* happens with 200% zoom. It's funny because if works fine with other zooms like 250% and the rest. It only happens with that configuration.
> 
> I don't know whether or not it does have something to do with the fact that my screen resolution is 1920*1080 or if the bug happens in other screen resolutions as well.
> 
> P.S This zoom (200%) is perfect for me and don't plan to change it.




My touch screen thingy does all sorts of zooms, and none of them are legible, well they are, but not across a whole page at once .. 

But hey, the solution has just dawned on me .. use another browser. I literally just thought of trying it with firefox and it is fine YAY! Happy dance x

And I don't mind at all about trophy points and would really like a LIKE button for when people have said what I would have said, especially if there are competing views on a topic!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

mkellogg said:


> [...] That was it!  I think I've fixed it. [...]


Before...





and now...




Fixed!


----------



## Wordsmyth

broglet said:


> in the old forum you could see which threads had had new posts added since you last opened them (the thread titles were in bold) - now all the thread titles are in bold - so how can you tell now?


 Not sure which page you're on, Broglet, but on the 'My Threads', 'New Posts' and 'Recent Posts' pages, I get the same display as before: bold title where there are posts I haven't read, otherwise unbolded.


Loob said:


> I really-really-_really_ like the News Feed!


 So do I.  I hadn't discovered it until you mentioned it, Loob. Thanks for the tip.


Kelly B said:


> I just noticed that if you click on your name at the top, then Your News Feed, you can see what all those folks you're stalking have posted lately.


 Yup! Thanks, Kelly. I'd just discovered that after seeing Loob's post. Together with the 'who's online' box that Mike's added, that makes life a lot easier.


Loob said:


> The 'new follower' alert reads _{Username X} is now following you._


 I found that post quite amusing, Loob ... seeing it was followed by your signature: "In these shoes?"

Ws


----------



## Peterdg

broglet said:


> in the old forum you could see which threads had had new posts added since you last opened them (the thread titles were in bold) - now all the thread titles are in bold - so how can you tell now?


I just saw Wordsmyth answer to your remark. I noticed  that too. What I did was to mark all forums "read", and then it starts working again as you are used to. From then on, all threads will become "unbolded" and as soon as a new thread or post appears that you haven't read, it will become bold again.


----------



## eno2

I can't find a  quote button in the tool bar above a  "post reply" window.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> I can't find a quote button in the tool bar above a "post reply" window.


Select the part you want to quote. Below your selection a small window will appear that says: "Reply - Quote". Click on "Reply" and your selection will appear in the reply window as a quote.

EDIT: Or do you mean the "Quote' function within the reply window?  It's there: click on the icon next to the smiley icon. It will open a window and the first option is "Quote".


----------



## Cagey

The fourth icon from the left -- labeled 'Insert' --- has a drop-down menu that includes:
Quote
Spoiler:


Spoiler: For example



This one is fun.  


Code
Strike Through​It's not an obvious place to look, I admit.

_
Cross-posted. _


----------



## Wordsmyth

Peterdg said:


> I just saw Wordsmyth answer to your remark. I noticed  that too. What I did was to mark all forums "read", and then it starts working again as you are used to. From then on, all threads will become "unbolded" and as soon as a new thread or post appears that you haven't read, it will become bold again.


 Good point, Peter. Without that first step, all the thread titles that were carried over from the old forum software would remain bold.

The other indication that a thread has unread posts is the little blue dot ("Go to first unread message")

Ws


----------



## suzi br

Any tips on how to use the multi-quote.  I managed to pick up far too many, and then could not manage how to delete the ones I did not need and keep the two I intended to quote ...


----------



## Peterdg

When you use multiquote, before you insert them in your reply, a screen will appear that lists all selected quotes. This screen allows you to change the sequence of the quotes but above each quote, there is also an option to remove it from the selection (at the right hand side).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Maybe this thread should help you suzi br:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/vbulletin-old-forum-xenforo-new-forum-glossary.3004306/


----------



## Peterdg

I just noticed that "banned users" are now listed again as "Senior Member". Were they "unbanned" when moving to the new forum SW?


----------



## suzi br

Peterdg said:


> When you use multiquote, before you insert them in your reply, a screen will appear that lists all selected quotes. This screen allows you to change the sequence of the quotes but above each quote, there is also an option to remove it from the selection (at the right hand side).





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Maybe this thread should help you suzi br:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/vbulletin-old-forum-xenforo-new-forum-glossary.3004306/



Cool 

Thanks, both of you x


----------



## danalto

Congratulations, Staff! Happy to be (still) here!


----------



## eno2

> Select the part you want to quote. Below your selection a small window will appear that says: "Reply - Quote". Click on "Reply" and your selection will appear in the reply window as a quote.


 No pop up appears. 



> EDIT: Or do you mean the "Quote' function within the reply window?  It's there: click on the icon next to the smiley icon. It will open a window and the first option is "Quote".


OK thanks to you and Cagey.


----------



## Peterdg

I selected your reply, and look what I see:


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I selected your reply, and look what I see:
> View attachment 15664








Got it! Thanks again.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Parla said:


> Any chance of getting the old set of emoticons back?





mkellogg said:


> I want to see if we get used to these new ones first. If not, we might choose some that are similar to the old ones, but with a more modern design


I've been trying hard for three days, but I'm still rather reluctant to use some of them, because they don't seem to me to convey the right message.

The happy smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now looks deranged:  (or possibly suffering from a bad bout of flatulence). 
The wink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now seems drunk: 
... and 'confused' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems dismayed at having lost his false teeth:  

I'm sure it's not your most pressing concern, Mike; but if you do consider changing them, could I make a plea for some that actually say what they mean. I guess emoticons may just be funny pix for some people, but for me they're useful symbols that can replace a dozen words. 

Apart from that ... Congrats! I'm already at ease with the new version. Most of what I originally felt might be drawbacks actually aren't: we just need to get used to a slightly different way of working. The editor seems to work more smoothly; the multi-quote function and the 'select to reply/quote' are both really good; and the way the editor keeps partly composed posts intact is much better than the old 'restore' function.

Ws


----------



## roxcyn

"(User name) te taggeo en" - (Spanish version of the forum).  That is wrong.  Should be "(User name) te *etiquetó* en.."  
Taggear is not correct in Spanish.


----------



## k-in-sc

Agree that the new emojis are inferior.


----------



## swift

Peterdg said:


> I just noticed that "banned users" are now listed again as "Senior Member". Were they "unbanned" when moving to the new forum SW?


Following up on this, when I tested the copy of the forums I noticed that the banned members profiles were not available. When I tried to view someone’s profile, the forum would tell me that the page I requested didn’t exist. I also noticed that searching posts by a banned member would return an error message.

I just made a test with the keyword ‘karaoke’, asking the forum to find posts by someone who happens to be a banned member. I was able to find a couple of occurrences, as expected; however, I wasn’t able to view that member’s profile page when I clicked on the profile page link that appears in the pop-up window, which prompted when I clicked on that member’s username just as it would had I clicked on any active member's username. Isn’t that weird?


----------



## Michelvar

suzi br said:


> Any tips on how to use the multi-quote.  I managed to pick up far too many, and then could not manage how to delete the ones I did not need and keep the two I intended to quote ...


Also, when you click on "+quote", this button becomes "-quote", so that you can click again to remove the part from your quote, if you want.


----------



## velisarius

When I'm in, say, the Greek Forum and I want to go quickly to EO is this possible now? In the old system my recently-visited forums appeared as links in a convenient list at the bottom left of the page, so navigating was only one click away.


----------



## swift

@velisarius I think the ‘Open quick navigation’ button is the closest you’ll get. It’s on the far-right corner of the forum navigation bar which appears at the top of every forum’s page, just below the ‘Dictionary and thread title search’ menu, as well as at the bottom of the page, below the ‘Share this page’ menu.


----------



## velisarius

I see, thank you swift.


----------



## suzi br

I was amused by Wordsmyth's analysis of the new emoticons and agree with his / her resaons for wanting them clearer, in order to communicate effectively ..

I LOVE the alert thingy to let me know if anyone has added anything to threads I have been in .. it is very useful.

I am sure this sort of transition is a massive job and the nit-picky remarks might seem annoying on the scale of things , so I will just say THANKS a million times for the work and indeed for the provision of this wonderful facility


----------



## Alice_2.0

mkellogg said:


> Alice, I restricted what could be put in a signature, but it should reject your fonts and whatever from the beginning, not silently fail.



Then I don't know what's going wrong... I tried putting only two modifications instead of four, and again, it didn't reject anything in the first place... but it still looks the same afterwards. Grey and as if no changes had been added.


----------



## Loob

velisarius said:


> When I'm in, say, the Greek Forum and I want to go quickly to EO is this possible now? ...


Another option, veli: you could "watch" both EO and Greek, then click on _Watched Forums._


----------



## petit1

Bonjour Mike,
Je souhaiterais signaler un point qui me dérange: il s'agit de la couleur choisie pour les textes. Ce bleu très clair est extrêmement fatigant pour les yeux.
Merci


----------



## velisarius

Thanks Loob, but how do I "watch" a forum?


----------



## King Crimson

Hi everybody,
I see that this issue has already been raised by other users but I can't find a reply in this by now 5-page thread: is it possible to have back the "go to last post" feature without being logged in?


----------



## Loob

velisarius said:


> Thanks Loob, but how do I "watch" a forum?


Go to the front page of the forum; in the top RH corner, under the Post New Thread box and next to the link to Moderators there's a Watch Forum button. Click it, answer 37* questions about your preferences, and Bob's your uncle!

---------
* I lie: it's only 36


----------



## suzi br

I like the watching forum function, it makes it easy to find the couple of places I like to hang out very quickly.


----------



## King Crimson

Another one: when writing a post in "preview mode" it was possible before to see all previous posts, now you can only see your post (or, at least, I couldn't figure out how to display all other posts).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Peterdg said:


> I just noticed that "banned users" are now listed again as "Senior Member". Were they "unbanned" when moving to the new forum SW?



Would you please give me an example of a banned user that now is again a senior member? Thanks



Necsus said:


> Hello, Mike.
> No news about the option 'go to the last post' I've asked above?



You can already do that: on the farthest right there's the "Last message" column where you can see the name of the user who posted the last message and the date and time. The "Date and time" is a clickable link that takes you to the last post of the thread.


----------



## Peterdg

Paulfromitaly said:


> Would you please give me an example of a banned user that now is again a senior member? Thanks


Hi Paul.

I've sent you a PM (if we can still call it that way).


----------



## emmawilliams230

oh ~ it's good. congrates dude


----------



## King Crimson

Paulfromitaly said:


> You can already do that: on the farthest right there's the "Last message" column where you can see the name of the user who posted the last message and the date and time. The "Date and time" is a clickable link that takes you to the last post of the thread.


 
Yes, but that link is visible (and active) only when you're logged in...

EDIT: the date and time is visible but not an active link unless you're logged in


----------



## King Crimson

And where are the links to the most visited forums that were previously located at the bottom left corner of the page?


----------



## Michelvar

King Crimson said:


> And where are the links to the most visited forums that were previously located at the bottom left corner of the page?


Top left of each page you have a link to your watched forums.


----------



## Peterdg

King Crimson said:


> And where are the links to the most visited forums that were previously located at the bottom left corner of the page?





swift said:


> @velisarius I think the ‘Open quick navigation’ button is the closest you’ll get. It’s on the far-right corner of the forum navigation bar which appears at the top of every forum’s page, just below the ‘Dictionary and thread title search’ menu, as well as at the bottom of the page, below the ‘Share this page’ menu.
> View attachment 15667


Also at the bottom of each page, you can find that same arrow that will do the job.


----------



## King Crimson

Michelvar said:


> Top left of each page you have a link to your watched forums.


 
Unfortunately that is visible only when you're logged in...


----------



## Kelly B

Another low-priority one - would it be possible to shrink the links to the Resources and Themed Lists at the top of the Fr-En Vocab forum, or move them under the overall French heading instead of Vocab? On the one hand I rather like the fact that they're more visible than they were before, but on my laptop display I can't even see the first thread in Vocab without scrolling below them. When you're first starting out it's hard to tell that you're even in the right place. And scrolling below them every.single.time is getting tedious (lazy, I know).


----------



## k-in-sc

There used to be a "combined view" of all the posts in several subforums -- is anything like that still available? The Watched Forums view just gives you the latest post in each one.


----------



## JamesM

k-in-sc said:


> There used to be a "combined view" of all the posts in several subforums -- is anything like that still available? The Watched Forums view just gives you the latest post in each one.



The "Alerts" gives you a quick update of all the posts you've been involved in.  Is that what you're looking for or was it something different?


----------



## swift

@mkellogg So now regular members can provide a reason for deleting their posts! Thanks!





But I think you enabled some Moderator features accidentally:

The Show button for deleted content (visible to the original poster only)




Bumping/Debumping



Finding clones


----------



## Wordsmyth

King Crimson said:


> Another one: when writing a post in "preview mode" it was possible before to see all previous posts, now you can only see your post (or, at least, I couldn't figure out how to display all other posts).


I raised that point in posts #24 and #35, KC:


Wordsmyth said:


> One thing I do find disconcerting, though, is not to be able to see the thread posts in 'preview' mode (as we did with vBulletin). As that display was updated every time you clicked 'Preview post', it was a good way of seeing if someone else had posted while you were writing. I guess I'll get used to not having it, but I suspect it'll lead to a lot more cross-posting and subsequent editing.





Wordsmyth said:


> _ [...] _I guess the solution is to use Preview only as a final check, not as a 'compose' screen as I've done in the past. That'll probably work, because the new 'Quick Reply' screen is more 'wysiwyg' than the old one was (apart from quoted text).


Since writing those posts, I've realised that that function is far less important now than it was before. I now write my posts directly in the 'Reply' frame of the thread itself (the old 'Quick Reply'), for several reasons: (a) that screen is more 'wysiwyg' than the old one was; (b) the full toolbar is now available there, whereas before you had go 'Advanced' to get some functions; (c) most importantly, there's the new_ 'Messages have been posted since you loaded this page. View them?'_ flag, so you don't have to go 'Advanced' to see if you're cross-posting.

About the only reason I can see for using 'Preview' now is as a final check on the appearance of quotes (and maybe the effect of some other BB codes?). That tends to be very quick, so I no longer feel any need to see the other thread posts there.

Ws


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Well done, Mike! I'm (we all are, to judge by the posts since the changeover) getting our feet wet in the new format. Thanks very much!


----------



## mkellogg

Wordsmyth said:


> emoticons may just be funny pix for some people, but for me they're useful symbols that can replace a dozen words.


You should learn how to express yourself in words and stop using smilies as a crutch. 



k-in-sc said:


> There used to be a "combined view" of all the posts in several subforums


If I can figure out a link to create that does it, sure.

Lists of posts in preview mode: I miss that feature, too.  I'm not sure what I can do, but I will try to find a solution.  I think the solution is to F5 refresh your thread and your message won't get deleted.


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> You should learn how to express yourself in words and stop using smilies as a crutch.


I'll take that as a licence to be verbose then, Mike {Big grin! Wink! Stick out tongue!}

I'm glad you used one there, though; otherwise I might have been tempted to take you seriously {Wink! Smile! Cool!}

Ws


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Sorry, I seem to have missed the post in which it was explained how to delete messages; I don't see it at the bottom, where it was before. Could someone please let me know the # of the post in which this information is given? Thanks!


----------



## Wordsmyth

@ain'ttranslationfun? : After 269 posts I've no idea where it may have been explained, ain'tt.

But 'Delete' is still there at the bottom of a post ('Edit Delete Report' in blue). 'Edit' and 'Delete' disappear after a certain time (24 hours?), as they always have done.

Ws

_Edit: typo_​


----------



## Loreto

Help! I cannot open a new thread to ask....


----------



## Loob

More on deletions: I've noticed that the text of the post I deleted 12 minutes ago is still showing under Recent Activity on my profile page.  I'll keep an eye on it to see how long it stays visible. Please ignore: the text of the deleted post is visible only to me.

-----

Further edit: wrong again - others can see _part _of the text on my Recent Activity page.  See below....


----------



## Wordsmyth

Loreto said:


> Help! I cannot open a new thread to ask....


Top right of a forum home page. A darker blue button: "Post new thread".

Ws


----------



## Kelly B

Hey Loob, I can see your post as a soft-delete (the one immediately following Wordsmyth's #270), so it looks like that's working now, but I can see the original text of the post on your recent activity page, too. It'll be interesting to see whether that changes over time, or whether it's still something that needs to be taken care of.

Meanwhile, I just noticed that the Fr-En Vocab forum has already been changed to move Resources and Lists to the bottom of the page, thank you Mike, that was quick!!!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Kelly B said:


> Hey Loob, I can see your post as a soft-delete (the one immediately following Wordsmyth's #270), so it looks like that's working now, but I can see the original text of the post on your recent activity page, too _[...]_


 Yup, I can see it there too — the first line of it, anyway.

Ws


----------



## Loob

Thanks, Kelly and Ws - so you can see the blue text below on my Recent Activity page, despite the fact that I deleted the post:
_Ain'ttranslationfun, it looks as though there's the same restriction on deleting posts as there used to be before: you can only delete..._

Now I check, that text - ie part of the post, not all of it - is what I can see too on my Recent Activity page when I'm logged in. (When I'm logged out, I see no reference to the post at all.)

Mike, sorry if I'm adding to your to-do list


----------



## siares

Loob said:


> The 'new follower' alert reads _{Username X} is now following you._


Thank you, Loob.


----------



## k-in-sc

JamesM said:


> The "Alerts" gives you a quick update of all the posts you've been involved in.  Is that what you're looking for or was it something different?


No, it was a combined view of all threads in all subforums, by time.


----------



## osa_menor

k-in-sc said:


> No, it was a combined view of all threads in all subforums, by time.


If you are interested in the newest posts of all threads, you can see them, if yoy click "New posts" in the menu.


----------



## zwim

I was struggling to recover my lost password for a month in the old forum, receiving no response. First try with the new forum, i recovered everything ! Nice.


----------



## King Crimson

Wordsmyth said:


> I raised that point in posts #24 and #35, KC:
> 
> 
> Since writing those posts, I've realised that that function is far less important now than it was before. I now write my posts directly in the 'Reply' frame of the thread itself (the old 'Quick Reply'), for several reasons: (a) that screen is more 'wysiwyg' than the old one was; (b) the full toolbar is now available there, whereas before you had go 'Advanced' to get some functions; (c) most importantly, there's the new_ 'Messages have been posted since you loaded this page. View them?'_ flag, so you don't have to go 'Advanced' to see if you're cross-posting.
> 
> About the only reason I can see for using 'Preview' now is as a final check on the appearance of quotes (and maybe the effect of some other BB codes?). That tends to be very quick, so I no longer feel any need to see the other thread posts there.
> 
> Ws


 
Thank you for pointing that out Ws, I admit I didn't check previous posts on that issue, in my defense I can only say that reading all old posts becomes increasingly difficult as this kind of threads progresses (nonetheless I should have done it).
As to the your comments I guess we have to wait some time to see how our adjustment to the new forum format proceeds...


----------



## SuperScuffer

Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the previous 5 pages, but the old software had "next/previous thread" links at the bottom of each thread.  I can't see that anymore.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

SuperScuffer said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the previous 5 pages, but the old software had "next/previous thread" links at the bottom of each thread.  I can't see that anymore.


I've been missing that feature too. I've yet to find an equivalent here. I don't think there is one.


----------



## velisarius

I can't find any way to search just this thread. For example, just to find out what has already been posted here about the search function.


----------



## Michelvar

velisarius said:


> I can't find any way to search just this thread. For example, just to find out what has already been posted here about the search function.


----------



## velisarius

Thank you Michelvar.


----------



## eno2

Can I delete the accumulated content of Alerts? How?


----------



## Alice_2.0

SuperScuffer said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned in the previous 5 pages, but the old software had "next/previous thread" links at the bottom of each thread.  I can't see that anymore.





Beryl from Northallerton said:


> I've been missing that feature too. I've yet to find an equivalent here. I don't think there is one.








And you should see the same on top of the page.


----------



## tsoapm

Something I feel is a bit disappointing is the wasted space when someone posts a short reply. I don't understand why about 6 lines separate the post content from the permalink line in a 1-line post. I think an improvement would be to have user details to one side of avatars rather than under them.


----------



## danielfranco

The question was raised already in this page, but I'll repeat it: Can we please have a "combined view" of all the Spanish forums? That was very handy in the older version of the forums, since I didn't have to go to three different forums to look at the current posts. Thank you.

Other than that, congratulations on the migration. I can see how people feel antsy about this change, but soon enough they'll get used to it, especially after they understand that it was a change done out of necessity, not just for style.

Okay, bye now.


----------



## k-in-sc

osa_menor said:


> If you are interested in the newest posts of all threads, you can see them, if yoy click "New posts" in the menu.


No, this was all posts, not just the newest posts.
I'm starting to wonder if anybody but me ever used it. I used it a lot.


----------



## ukimix

Hi

I'm not receiving the alerts of the new replies to watched threads. Which is weird since I set up my preferences to receive those alters.


----------



## siares

machokrap said:


> I don't like the new style at all, too bright and there is not enough contrast.
> Is there a way of customising the colours?





Nicomon said:


> don't like the lack of contrast either.
> I find it hard on the eyes.



Hi all,

the workarounds we used when studying online modules re: brightness were 3D glasses. 

A workaround that could work for both issues (contrast and brightness) on one's own computer is to use a different than ususal  browser for WR.

I normally use chrome but with many websites everything soon starts swimming before my eyes. (I remember hearing somewhere that if there is a lot of white background, reading a website is similar to staring into a lightbulb.)

To avoid this, specifically for 'too white' websites on which I need to spend a lot of time, I use mozilla. Here I customized background colour to black, and links and text to any colour/shade I feel like at the moment  (I don't like a lot of contrast, so the text is at the moment dark yellow). I think for those wanting more contrast the text is ideal at white.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Alice_2.0 said:


> And you should see the same on top of the page.


Thanks Alice. Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes here, but I was thinking of the little buttons that used to be at the bottom of every thread page when you had a thread open. In the old software, these buttons allowed you to lazily leaf between one thread and the next in sequence, which could easily save you a hundred clicks a day.


----------



## Kelly B

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Thanks Alice. Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes here, but I was thinking of the little buttons that used to be at the bottom of every thread page when you had a thread open. In the old software, these buttons allowed you to lazily leaf between one thread and the next in sequence, which could easily save you a hundred clicks a day.


Right, and there was also a hotkey version of that, left alt-N for next and left alt-P for previous, which I liked even better. Cherine and I and another member whose name escapes me mentioned that in the thread announcing the big change, but not in this thread. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Thanks Alice. Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes here, but I was thinking of the little buttons that used to be at the bottom of every thread page when you had a thread open. In the old software, these buttons allowed you to lazily leaf between one thread and the next in sequence, which could easily save you a hundred clicks a day.



You're welcome... though yes, now I see you were talking about a different feature. I don't recall any buttons allowing us to leaf between one thread and the next... I guess I never noticed nor used it. 

P.S. And neither was I aware of that "leaf" usage. Thanks!


----------



## HM_f

What is this 'awards' function and what's its purpose?

(I'm sorry for rehashing the topic if someone already asked this!)


----------



## siares

Hi all,
in older posts it was clarified that a person will not be told when they are ignored.

I would like to know: it is still possible for X to follow Y in case Y ignores X?
thanks


----------



## swift

siares said:


> it is still possible for X to follow Y in case Y ignores X


Yes it is.


----------



## siares

Many thanks, swift.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

This is how most people seem to see the new GUI:

And this is what those with not-so-bright-eyes (like me) see:

So — good-bye folks... Voting out with my feet eyes...


----------



## Michelvar

Passez nous voir de temps en temps, Mike est un peu surbooké en ce moment, mais il va y avoir des améliorations.


----------



## k-in-sc

@JeanDeSponde you could adjust your browser settings.


----------



## Wordsmyth

siares said:


> _[...] _To avoid this, specifically for 'too white' websites on which I need to spend a lot of time, I use mozilla. Here I customized background colour to black, and links and text to any colour/shade I feel like at the moment  (I don't like a lot of contrast, so the text is at the moment dark yellow). I think for those wanting more contrast the text is ideal at white.


It's interesting that you say that, siares. I used to be involved in the quality of presentations in a large company that had a standard template for all PowerPoint presentations: dark blue background, white text (because that was the fashion at the time, inherited from the days when computer screens always had light text on dark background for technical reasons). We did a lot of research, using scientific study results as well as polling test audiences in trial presentations. The outcome was overwhelmingly in favour of black text on a light background (ideally off-white to avoid the fatigue factor); virtually everyone found that light text on a dark background was harder to read, the worst being white on black.

There's some evidence that that's for fundamental physical reasons (we're not nocturnal animals). Another possible influence is conditioning: we're used to reading black print on white paper. Whatever, my company switched to black on slightly-off-white as a standard, and I guess a lot of other people reached the same conclusion: it's been a very long time since I've seen a screen presentation or a website using light text on a dark background. 

What you do see sometimes these days is light text on a light background (white on pale blue, for example). A case in point is the menu bar at the top of this page. I find 'Forums' (black on light blue) much easier to read than 'Mark Forums Read', etc (white on light blue). OK, for tab titles of a couple of words each it's no big deal, but I'd find whole sentences in those colours very tiring to read.

But each to his own ...

Ws


----------



## siares

Wordsmyth said:


> for fundamental physical reasons (we're not nocturnal animals).



Very interesting, Wordsmith!

One could think, that, because people are social animals, the selection for genes which benefit society would happen as long as these genes do not lower their (individual) carrier's fitness.
I have read somewhere (I cannot quote a good evidence source and maybe this is an urban myth) that night owls are not a quirk of nature, but a remnant of the past where it would have been beneficial to have someone to watch out for, say, sable toothed cats at night.
I am a night owl, and can't abide staring at the blinding forum

I am all for off-white The black forum has some disadvantages: writing on some buttons is invisible. So when i want to quote or reply, I copy the link I am on into Chrome and check the position of the button I want to press on the black forum.

I my (limited) experience people don't concentrate on website text as well as they would on a text on paper - when it comes to reading scrutinisingly, studying something. What do you think? What do the studies say?

Also, studies on presentations: presentation I presume takes a short time? People may poll differently being exposed to things for the first time/ short time; than after long running exposure.


----------



## Wordsmyth

siares said:


> The black forum has some disadvantages: writing on some buttons is invisible. So when i want to quote or reply, I copy the link I am on into Chrome and check the position of the button I want to press on the black forum.


 There's a saying in French that translates as "Why make it simple when you can make it complicated?"
How about trying this? ... Select the part of the page you're having trouble with. Assuming the select colour is darkish, that usually changes the text colour to white, so you might see your button label (or whatever) without switching between browsers ... maybe.

I'd better not expand on those other research issues here, or we'd be going wildly off-topic.

Ws


----------



## siares

Wordsmyth said:


> Select the part of the page you're having trouble with


That doesn't work, unfortunately. The buttons seem to have different properties.
Ctrl+A doesn't highlight buttons Post Reply and More Options at the bottom, nor the search options (languages, magnifying glass) at the top of the page. Once I click into the language setting of the search, it does highlight one language and I can scroll all of them. Manual highlighting doesn't work either.
The Recommend button and the Be the first.. maxim: these are visible.
I can also see (without highlighting) in-post text: number of the post, Quote, Reply.
Even with manual highlighting - the horror, the horror - I cannot see any smilies.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Oh well ... it was just a thought.

Ws


----------



## SuperScuffer

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Thanks Alice. Perhaps we're talking at cross purposes here, but I was thinking of the little buttons that used to be at the bottom of every thread page when you had a thread open. In the old software, these buttons allowed you to lazily leaf between one thread and the next in sequence, which could easily save you a hundred clicks a day.


Yes exactly.  Links to newer/older threads (not posts) which allowed you to browse all the threads without constantly going back to the index.


----------



## Mariasalvietta

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We finally made the move to the new forum software.
> 
> More details about why are in a previous thread (click).
> 
> Search, and anything based on search, is not working yet, but it should be ready in an hour or two.
> 
> Please let me know if you see anything wrong.
> 
> Mike



Hello Mike, I have just wrote to Beryl but I could not find the button "Post Reply" so I think I have lost it.
Could you have a look inside the problem?
Thank you!
Mariasalvietta


----------



## Alice_2.0

SuperScuffer said:


> Yes exactly.  Links to newer/older threads (not posts) which allowed you to browse all the threads without constantly going back to the index.



Yeah, I already mentioned that it was a little misunderstanding on the previous page of this thread (see post #296).

I suppose I missed/don't recall those buttons because I'd rather go back to the index to take a general view and pick up the thread(s) I'm interested in.

Cheers!


----------



## k-in-sc

Mariasalvietta said:


> Hello Mike, I have just wrote to Beryl but I could not find the button "Post Reply" so I think I have lost it.
> Could you have a look inside the problem?
> Thank you!
> Mariasalvietta


There's a "Lock conversation" checkbox at the bottom of messages that blocks replies. Maybe that was checked.


----------



## Lysnova

Hi everybody!

I like the new version of the forum.

The pages of the forum looks so fresh and the improvements of it are magnificent.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi again ! 

Following my post in #46, here are some questions that I would be more than thankful if you kindly answer:

1. How can we insert _screenshot pictures_ as in #8 and #9 of this thread? (let alone circling in red the important parts of the picture? )

2. In the reply box or the box for typing PM, my button of 'use BB Codes editor' just changes the rich text into plain text. Should it be so ???
How can I have acces to _BB Codes page_ at any moment of typing?

3. The list of 'Members online now' is not in alphabetical order. Whereas in the previous Forum, it was.
Is there any way to make it into alphabetical order?

4. I don't see the list of the most frequented Forums by a member which were always at the bottom of any page in the last version _for Quick access_, nor the name of dear Moderators below any main page of Forums _for Quick access_... Should it be so, or is there any way to make both appear?
Any time that I want to go to a special Forum, I should go to the main page of all _Forums_ and then pass to the one that I would like to visit !
(I read some posts above about bookmarks, I don't know whether by bookmarks you meant this Quick access list of Forums or not, so excuse-me if this question is repeated.)

5. About darkening the colors in the Forum: I have no problem with colors but I think if a color has to be darkened, that would be mainly the _border line_ which separates two posts inside each thread. It is too light and at first sight when we open a thread, we see texts and texts and texts, therefore difficult to distinguish posts.
However if it is not possible to darken it, no big problem! We can manage . 

6. Will you please explain options of 'Insert... menu' ? ( Quote, spoiler, code, strike-through)


And then a suggestion : For those who like the previous smilies and those who like the new ones, can't we have the mixt of both? 

And finally, a big *Thanks* to Cagey and Michelvar for this thread and to Jana337 for this thread (which were very helpful threads) as well as to all staff.


----------



## JustKate

I can answer #4 - the part about moderators. You can find the list of moderators for any forum by going to that forum and looking in the upper right, directly opposite the page indicators. There's a link there (it's light blue, and it's not prominent) labeled "Moderators." When you click on that, there's a popup box that lists all the moderators for that forum.


----------



## k-in-sc

@Gemmenita #1 with an external image editor


----------



## siares

Hi all,

does anyone have advice on how to manage one's watched threads, in any way? Tidy them up or so?
I would like to see more than 50 on 1 page if possible.
Also, a very minor point: for  me it would be ideal if the button "all watched threads" would be on top of the page next to "Unread watched threads." (at this time one needs to scroll down to the bottom of "watched threads" to get to "all threads"

Also, would it be possible to make The threads "Welcome to new forum software" and "WR has moved to new forum software" a bit more easy to read?
I didn't even realize there were 2 different threads to keep up with if one wants to learn to use all the new features.

Could these maybe be closed, and some new opened: "Technical issues", "Likes and Trophies", "Misc" 
(Yesterday somebody asked here about awards and I see no reply)
"Thanks buttons" have been discussed so much, that maybe they should have a sticky message in Comments and suggestions, which gives links to previous discussions.

Etiquette: is there a post somewhere about this?? For example, I read in an older post that it is helpful and polite to give reason for your edits. I never gave any thought to my edits either way! I didn't give any reasons for my edits. Perhaps this is something not naturally clear to newbies? If so, we could benefit from having this written down in Etiquette.

Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

siares said:


> (Yesterday somebody asked here about awards and I see no reply)


Mentions of "trophy points" in this thread


----------



## siares

Hi all,
where can i find "printable version" of a  thread?
Thank you!

also, this problem vanished - either it was never there; or thank you, Mike!


siares said:


> "all watched threads"


----------



## gengo

I know that we can see the number of posts a user has by hovering over the user name, but it would be so much better if the number were just given on each post along with the poster's other personal info, as before.  This number can be very useful in knowing how to answer questions, and it is inconvenient to have to take time to find it.

Am I alone in thinking this?


----------



## JamesM

No, you are not alone.   We've already asked Mike to put it on the wish list.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

gengo said:


> I know that we can see the number of posts a user has by hovering over the user name


I didn't know that, but now I do. Thanks very much, gengo. That's very useful information!


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Gemmenita said:


> 2. In the reply box or the box for typing PM, my button of 'use BB Codes editor' just changes the rich text into plain text. Should it be so ???
> How can I have acces to _BB Codes page_ at any moment of typing?



This is the equivalent of vBulletin's "WYSIWYG" editor on/off button  - or more precisely, what was, under vB, called the 'Switch Editor to Source Mode' (the top-left (*A*/*A* button) button as in this image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gemmenita said:


> 3. The list of 'Members online now' is not in alphabetical order. Whereas in the previous Forum, it was.
> Is there any way to make it into alphabetical order?


Not as yet, but keep watching. The general trend here is towards continuous improvement.



Gemmenita said:


> 4.[...] (I read some posts above about bookmarks, I don't know whether by bookmarks you meant this Quick access list of Forums or not, so excuse-me if this question is repeated.)


It seems likely that they were suggesting that, for the moment, you save a link to your 'most frequented Forum' as a "Favorite" or "Bookmark" in your web-browser. (eg. go to the frequently visited forum, say, Français Seulement, and save it as a bookmark - the keyboard shortcut is usually Ctrl + D, though sometimes it's ⌘ + D, en fonction de ton navigateur et ton système d'exploitation.)



Gemmenita said:


> 6. Will you please explain options of 'Insert... menu' ? ( Quote, spoiler, code, strike-through)



- "Quote" wraps quotation tags around the text you've selected (these things -->[QUOTE][/QUOTE]), so that *THIS* can look like:





> *THIS*


.
- "strike-through" allows you to make THIS look more like THIS.

Pour les autres, il me semble qu'il y a des infos des renseignements ici: _<<-- I seem to have temporarily misplayed the link. I shall return to this. -->>_


Gemmenita said:


> And then a suggestion : For those who like the previous smilies and those who like the new ones, can't we have the mixt of both?


Now that's probably the best suggestion I've read all day.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hi,
I'm missing the announces at the top of some forums. Is it intentional or only a oversight?


----------



## Peterdg

Madame Barberin said:


> Hi,
> I'm missing the announces at the top of some forums. Is it intentional or only a oversight?


What do you mean with "announces"?


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola Peterdg:
Sorry I wanted to say announcements.


----------



## Michelvar

Could you give us examples? Which forums?


----------



## swift

Hi,

I think Madame Barberin is talking about these old announcements:


----------



## Madame Barberin

swift said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think Madame Barberin is talking about these old announcements:
> View attachment 15722


Exactly, thanks swift.


----------



## Little Chandler

gengo said:


> I know that we can see the number of posts a user has by hovering over the user name, but it would be so much better if the number were just given on each post along with the poster's other personal info, as before.  This number can be very useful in knowing how to answer questions, and it is inconvenient to have to take time to find it.
> 
> Am I alone in thinking this?


Agree. Today for the first time I've been checking the "new forums" and this is the thing I've missed the most. It made me realize once again that we are like robots: new message -- check user name -- if you know the name go on to read the message -- if not, look for the number of posts -- NUMBER OF POSTS NOT DETECTED -- crash.


----------



## swift

I suppose moderators will need to split one of the Rules stickies and create a new sticky about context. For special characters new screenshots and explanations will be needed. The problem is the French-Spanish forum already has *four* stickies, so adding two more about context and special characters will make it look super clustered. Just a thought.


----------



## Nellbella

Peterdg said:


> My previous remark has already been solved I see.
> 
> But, there is another problem with the display: (code page problem ????)
> 
> 
> View attachment 15632


This is because the word in spanish use tittle.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, thanks a lot Justkate(#315), k-in-sc (#316) and Beryl (#323) ! 

Therefore, to use the BB Codes page, we have only to go to Help/FAQ and click on the BB codes here.


And now, about screenshot pictures:



k-in-sc said:


> @Gemmenita #1 with an external image editor



Yes, certainly it has been done with an image editor,  but for being able to do that:
First, we should screenshot.
Then, edit in an editor program. (circle, ...)
And then _upload_ the final image !

Weeeell ... UPLOAD !!!  just the problem is that: how to upload an image from our computer? (which was impossible in old version!!!)

Or maybe you have inserted the edited image by another way ???!!!



And one more question:

With the new version, we won't have the problem of PM quota limit anymore which was 200 in the old one?


Many thanks again


----------



## Michelvar

It's not sure we need this any longer, because, when you post in Spanish forums, you have an "omega" button that allows you to directly insert accented characters.


----------



## Michelvar

Gemmenita said:


> how to upload an image from our computer?


No, you don't. You put the image somewhere on line, for instance in a free image hosting site, and after that you refers to them, for instance with : 
[IMG]on line address of your image[/IMG]



Gemmenita said:


> With the new version, we won't have the problem of PM quota limit anymore which was 200 in the old one?


No, we don't.


----------



## swift

@Michelvar It’s not unusual to read someone apologising because they can’t type accented characters with their keyboards. When that happened, referring them to the sticky thread was customary in the French-Spanish forum.

@Gemmenita You need to click the ‘More Options...’ button to open a more advanced editor. You’ll see a button ‘Upload a File’ next to ‘Reply to Thread’. You can use that button in order to upload a file from your computer.


----------



## Michelvar

Sorry Gemmenita, I was not aware of this "Upload a file" button, I never use it.


----------



## osa_menor

Hovering over the username in order to see the number of posts only works if you have a mouse or touch pad. On my ipad I cannot hover with the finger over the name, I mean I can, but it won't take any effect. I join those who like to have the number next to the avatar.

Many thanks.


----------



## Gemmenita




----------



## Wordsmyth

Here's one I don't think anyone has mentioned yet ...

If I'm not mistaken, with vBulletin, if you looked up the latest posts (or all posts) of a particular member, the number of posts in each listed thread was shown. That's not the case with the new software's "Postings" or "All content by ..." pages. It would be useful to have that, because I'm much less inclined to join in on a thread with 100 posts than one with only a few posts, but at present you have to open each thread to find out how big it is.

Is anyone else bothered by that?

Ws


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Wordsmyth said:


> Is anyone else bothered by that?


Very much so. I hope that this can be addressed somehow.


----------



## LeaM

(I'm not responding to any specific comment.)

I think this software is much better! I love the changes!


----------



## JamesM

I was just going to say the same thing.  There have been a few problems here and there and some features we'd like to see, but for a complete shift from one platform to another this has gone amazingly well.

Great job, Mike's team!


----------



## Zaskaburcio

Maybe is time to add a captcha to send a post because it seems there is a lot of spam.

Regards.


----------



## pepper1

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We finally made the move to the new forum software.
> 
> More details about why are in a previous thread (click).
> 
> Search, and anything based on search, is not working yet, but it should be ready in an hour or two.
> 
> Please let me know if you see anything wrong.
> 
> Mike



Is it the case that *the age of posters* is no longer being shown after the changeover to the new forum software? Was this a conscious decision? If so, I wonder why it was decided that the age would no longer be shown?

Personally, I find it very interesting to see the age of a person who responds to whatever posts. For example, if a person is 70 years old, I tend to think that his/her manner of expression would be more formal than someone of 20 years. Similarly, I tend to think that it is likely that older posters had to adhere to tighter grammatical instruction when they were 'beginners' than is the case nowadays.

In any case, *could I respectfully suggest that the forum moderators would once again show the age of the posters?*...


----------



## Wordsmyth

Zaskaburcio said:


> Maybe is time to add a captcha to send a post because it seems there is a lot of spam.
> 
> Regards.


 I really don't think that's a good idea. It would be very tedious (especially as captchas are often illegible and you have to try more than once). It reminds me of an old BBC comedy series, where one character (an ex-soldier) preceded almost everything he said with "Permission to speak, sir?". (On one occasion he said "Permission to ask permission to speak, sir?")

I haven't noticed much spam (very rarely, in fact), but maybe that's because our Mods do a good job of deleting it.

Ws


----------



## DonnyB

pepper1 said:


> Is it the case that *the age of posters* is no longer being shown after the changeover to the new forum software? Was this a conscious decision? If so, I wonder why it was decided that the age would no longer be shown?


I just tested this out on mine: it's now only shown if the member elects to reveal their date of birth: that then gives them an option to reveal their year of birth and hence their age. (Previously I recollect there was an option to reveal only the year).  If they've done that, you can access the age by clicking on their avatar and reading it off the black screen which pops up.


----------



## pepper1

DonnyB said:


> I just tested this out on mine: it's now only shown if the member elects to reveal their date of birth: that then gives them an option to reveal their year of birth and hence their age. (Previously I recollect there was an option to reveal only the year).  If they've done that, you can access the age by clicking on their avatar and reading it off the black screen which pops up.



The long and the short of it is that the age is not visible now for the vast majority of posters, as far as I can see. (I've just clicked the avatar of 20 or so posters and not once was the poster's age visible in the black pop-up.)

*Can you not consider simply showing the age by default* (easily calculable from the posters date of birth) *and give posters the option of un-displaying their age, if they wish?*

Did anyone ever object to their age being displayed?

I don't see any problem… After all, we're nearly all using aliases. Who cares if "juicylucy123" is 20 or 50 years of age?! It's not exactly as if all his/her neighbours will be talking about it.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Wordsmyth said:


> I haven't noticed much spam (very rarely, in fact), but maybe that's because our Mods do a good job of deleting it.
> 
> Ws


"Yeah. We're good, innit!", she lied.


----------



## swift

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> "Yeah. We're good, innit!", she lied.


I’ve lost count of how many flourishing businesses and ultimate IT/Logistics solutions have fallen short of their marketing targets because you guys deleted their Courier-New pidgin advertisements! 

Now, having people enter a captcha before they post anything sounds a little out of proportion.


----------



## Michelvar

swift said:


> Now, having people enter a captcha before they post anything sounds a little out of proportion.


Well, perhaps just for new members, during their 5 first posts...?


----------



## swift

Michelvar said:


> Well, perhaps just for new members, during their 5 first posts...


That would be reasonable.


----------



## Wordsmyth

pepper1 said:


> Did anyone ever object to their age being displayed?
> 
> I don't see any problem…


 One problem seems to be that it might lead to false assumptions about the poster's opinions or advice, such as ...


pepper1 said:


> For example, if a person is 70 years old, I tend to think that his/her manner of expression would be more formal than someone of 20 years.


 I know people of all ages whose everyday speech tends more towards the formal, and others of all ages who use more informal language. I'd say it has a lot more to do with social and professional environment, exposure to media influences, context, etc, rather than age. I'd hate to think that my posts were being artificially (and probably wrongly) interpreted on the basis of my being younger or older than the reader!

What I have noticed, though, is that for members who _had _elected to show their age in the vBulletin version, the age no longer appears anywhere (even in the profile). Perhaps they have to reactivate the option if they still want to show it ...?


DonnyB said:


> I just tested this out on mine: it's now only shown if the member elects to reveal their date of birth: that then gives them an option to reveal their year of birth and hence their age.


I guess you've since deactivated it, Donny, 'cos you're still ageless when I look at your info.

Ws


----------



## Wordsmyth

Michelvar said:


> Well, perhaps just for new members, during their 5 first posts...?





swift said:


> That would be reasonable.


 ... as long as they aren't put off by thinking they'll have to do that forever.

Ws


----------



## DonnyB

Wordsmyth said:


> What I have noticed, though, is that for members who _had _elected to show their age in the vBulletin version, the age no longer appears anywhere (even in the profile). Perhaps they have to reactivate the option if they still want to show it ...?
> 
> I guess you've since deactivated it, Donny, 'cos you're still ageless when I look at your info.


Mine _was _shown in vBulletin and I didn't realise it now wasn't until pepper asked his question.  As I found out when I tested it, what you now have to do if you want to 'reinstate' it, is _first_ elect to reveal your birthday and _then_ elect to reveal your year of birth (otherwise the year tick box is greyed out).  I'm at the moment undecided about whether I want to publicize my birthday or not: I hadn't done so before.


----------



## pepper1

Wordsmyth said:


> One problem seems to be that it might lead to false assumptions about the poster's opinions or advice...
> Ws



Let's not make this something that it isn't. I have never discounted any posts I've read here on WF on the basis of someone's age, nor would I. The forum is a wonderful resource, primarily because of the diversity of backgrounds of the posters, themselves.

I merely find it interesting to see the age of the poster, the same as I like to see the posters' locations, native language, and so on...


----------



## swift

Now I'm wondering... People who sign up for a new WRF account need to enter a captcha, don't they? And yet there are spammers who start new threads in this very forum, right? So what difference would Michelvar's suggestion make?


----------



## Wordsmyth

pepper1 said:


> Let's not make this something that it isn't. I have never discounted any posts I've read here on WF on the basis of someone's age, nor would I. The forum is a wonderful resource, primarily because of the diversity of backgrounds of the posters, themselves.
> 
> I merely find it interesting to see the age of the poster, the same as I like to see the posters' locations, native language, and so on...


 I'm reassured, pepper. I hadn't seen it as a problem until I read your "I tend to think ..." comment. I share your view about native language (potentially big influence on post content) and location (possibly some influence). I just don't find age particularly relevant ... but hey, each to his (or her) own.

So I guess we'll be seeing your age and location in your profile some time soon ...? 

(Gender also helps. It avoids having to write things like _"I agree with pepper when (s)he says that his/her ..."_)

Ws


----------



## ZEEZROM

CONGRATULATIONS MIKE!!!  GOOD JOB.
Keep up the great work on Word Reference, I love this Web Site. I think WR is not only an Online Dictionary but a nice community where we can share our opinions and learn from others.
Thanks.


----------



## Barque

An issue I noticed with the vBulletin forum as well - sometimes it takes a few minutes for the replies status on the main page of a forum to get updated. 

I have noticed threads marked as having no replies, on the main page of, say, the English Only forum but have then found three or four replies when I opened the thread, made over the last several minutes. And after going back to the main page, I have often found the same status as before - zero replies. This doesn't happen all the time but fairly regularly.


----------



## Michelvar

Barque said:


> And after going back to the main page, I have often found the same status as before - zero replies


Hi, 
how do you go back? If you use the "back" function of your browser, you get the  previous page as you seen it before, not the updated page. That's perhaps the reason.


----------



## Barque

Hi Michelvar, 

Yes, I thought of that and so I either reloaded the page or clicked on the English Only tab at the top. I still got the previous page.


----------



## P22T33

Well done, WR!


----------



## bearded

Hello.  I often write Private Messages to German foreros. Unfortunately, like with the previous system, in the PM area there is no Big Omega button like the one in the German forum (giving Umlaut, SZ...), consequently I am obliged to write monstruosities like ''Baeume'', ''Gruesse'' etc.
Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future?  Many thanks in advance for replying.


----------



## Michelvar

bearded man said:


> Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future?


Hi, 

I will draw the attention of the development team on your request.
In the meantime, you should have a look at this.


----------



## tsoapm

pepper1 said:


> I merely find it interesting to see the age of the poster, the same as I like to see the posters' locations, native language, and so on...


I quite agree. It’s all context information and consequently all potentially helpful, not just interesting.


----------



## velisarius

It would also be helpful to be able to see a member's profession, educational background etc., but let's not pry too much. Stating one's age was optional on the old forum and it is still not difficult to find, if a member has posted it on their profile. When I think my age may have some bearing on the answer I'm giving, I tend to state in my post that I'm somewhat long in the tooth.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,



bearded man said:


> (...)
> Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future? (...)



I agree with bearded man ! 



Michelvar said:


> (...)
> I will draw the attention of the development team on your request.
> (...)



Oh! So kind of you...  Many thanks Michelvar!


----------



## tsoapm

velisarius said:


> but let's not pry too much


I don't really see the problem. The only required information is native language; the rest can be omitted and removed at will.


----------



## 涼宮

Would it be possible to delete the avatar display next to threads that show up on any forum and on 'my threads'? I don't know if anybody else finds that annoying. Somebody else had asked a question about avatars but it was about eliminating them altogether. 





Also, you have to hover the mouse over a thread to know how many pages it has, minor detail, but I think it'd be more useful to have them always shown.


----------



## jann

bearded man said:


> Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future?


I sincerely doubt it, for exactly the same reason that its predecessor (known as the "clickable accented characters pull-down menu") was not available in PMs either. You can read the discussion here:  Add drop-down accent menu to the private message window?

To summarize: If all of the available characters are visible, the list in the Omega menu becomes unwieldy. On the language forums, it's easy to limit the selection to something more manageable: a relevant subset of characters is displayed as a function of the primary languages used on a given forum (e.g., French, German, Czech, Russian, etc.).  But there is no easy way to determine which accented characters to include in a pull-down list for private messages.


----------



## Wordsmyth

涼宮 said:


> Would it be possible to delete the avatar display next to threads that show up on any forum and on 'my threads'? I don't know if anybody else finds that annoying


 I would find it annoying not to have them. It's much easier to scroll quickly through a long list looking for an avatar than looking for a name.


涼宮 said:


> Also, you have to hover the mouse over a thread to know how many pages it has, minor detail, but I think it'd be more useful to have them always shown.


 Do you see how many pages it has? When I hover over a thread, the only additional info I get is the text of the opening post.
_[Edit]: Ah! I've just spotted the pop-up 'go to' page buttons that appear for a multi-page thread._
_
[Edit: Please ignore this; see post #376 below]: _But I agree that it would be very useful to see the number of posts (rather than pages) in a thread, as we used to in vBulletin. The point has already been raised, and others share the same view.

Ws


----------



## jann

涼宮 said:


> Would it be possible to delete the avatar display next to threads that show up on any forum and on 'my threads'?


Yes.  You can use one of the more specific element-hiding rules that I listed in post #136 of this thread.  Follow the numbered instructions I wrote in that post, but replace the code I gave in step 4 with the following:
[CODE]@-moz-document url-prefix(http://forum.wordreference.com/)
{
.avatarContainer {display: none ! important}
}[/CODE]
This more specific rule will hide small avatars on forum homepages and in your My Threads list.  (It may also manage to hide small avatars in a  few other places that I haven't noticed yet, but I can say for sure that your alerts, conversations, etc. will not be affected, nor will the large avatars displayed on each post in a thread).

Note that this method is a way to customize the display on your own computer according to your personal preferences. It does not affect how the forums are displayed for other members, from other devices, or even from other web browsers on the same computer (unless you configure them, too).


----------



## Peterdg

Wordsmyth said:


> But I agree that it would be very useful to see the number of posts (rather than pages) in a thread, as we used to in vBulletin. The point has already been raised, and others share the same view.


But the number of posts is there.


----------



## Michelvar

jann said:


> But there is no easy way to determine which accented characters to include in a pull-down list for private messages


Well, one way is to select in which langage you want to write your PM.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Peterdg said:


> But the number of posts is there.View attachment 15765


Oops! Yes, sorry, Peter. I was getting my lines crossed. I was thinking of the lists of "Postings" or "All content by ..." for a particular member (that I mentioned back in post #340).

Thanks for spotting that.

Ws


----------



## jann

Michelvar said:


> Well, one way is to select in which langage you want to write your PM.


Sure, but that would require Mike to program an input language chooser pull-down menu, and to reprogram the Omega button to make the contents of the accented character list conditional on the selected input language.  And since some people write multilingual PMs that require different Omega lists for each input language (e.g., French and German, typed on an English keyboard), it would have to be possible to switch input languages and Omega lists without affecting the text you had already typed.

So it wouldn't be a simple tweak...


----------



## Michelvar

Hi guess, yes...


----------



## gengo

I wonder if I might make a suggestion for an improvement.  Currently, when I view a thread and then go to the forum home page, that thread is displayed in non-bold type, telling me that I have viewed the latest post thereof.  However, I find it somewhat difficult to distinguish between the bold and non-bold fonts.  Sure, I can tell the difference, but it doesn't stand out well.  I would prefer a greater contrast, by color, degree of boldness, etc.

Mike, thanks for taking time to read all these posts and taking them into consideration.  I'm getting used to the new format now.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,



jann said:


> (...)
> To summarize: If all of the available characters are visible, the list in the Omega menu becomes unwieldy. On the language forums, it's easy to limit the selection to something more manageable: a relevant subset of characters is displayed as a function of the primary languages used on a given forum (e.g., French, German, Czech, Russian, etc.).  But there is no easy way to determine which accented characters to include in a pull-down list for private messages.



I don't know exactly how many accented laguages there are in our Forum, but I have recognized that in the space between Redo and Remove formatting buttons of PM box, there is enough space for at least 5 Omegas.(or even more if we widen the PM tool bar)

Means that :

First suggestion: we can group accented characters inside subsets called : Omega1, Omega2, Omega3, Omega4,... instead of having _a long unwieldy list in one Omega.
_
For example:
Omega1 : Spanish characters.
Omega2 : German characters.
Omega3 : French characters.
Omega4 : Turkish characters.
and so on
(or at least 2 languages in one Omega to reduce the number of Omegas)

Or:

Second suggestion : (even easier than the first one) If putting many subsets on the tool bar is not possible,
we can have only *one Omega* in PM tool bar which would lead us to _a page _where there would be an organized list of _all Omegas' subsets _for _each language_ and where we can copy our desired letter and then paste it in the PM box.
The most quick access way to *all* Omegas *at once* and only in *one* Omega!


Many thanks.


----------



## Michelvar

gengo said:


> However, I find it somewhat difficult to distinguish between the bold and non-bold fonts


Hi,
There is also a little blue dot just before the title, far easier to see than the colour difference (for my old eyes, that is).


----------



## roxcyn

When I searched for my user name in the old forum it would bold faced threads that had new posts in the search results.  The new forum doesn't do it.


----------



## eli7

hey there Mike,
Eye catching changes! I like it, but takes time for me to get used to it. 
I can't find the "starting threads" in my profile. That was a very good option which seems to be removed in the new version.
And what is "trophy points" and how can a person raise their points?


----------



## Dopplereffekt

Hi there,

nice job and congratulations on the new forum!

I've noticed that the "native language" or any other category under one's avatar seems to have vanished or at least appears rather inconsistently under some users' avatars. Will those categories like 'location', 'native language' and 'post counts' come back?

One last question, has the contrast issue some others stated in the previous thread already been addressed? In my opinion the light bluish color makes it a little harder to read through the forums and tell sections/ posts apart.

Other than that, I really like it so far. 

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## eli7

The "edit button" doesn't work! that made me post for the second time!
I checked the trophy list, (

*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive)
Does it mean that anyone who has posts over 1000 messages must get a 20 point? then why mine is zero?

I can't find the "like button" under the user's posts, then how the trophy would work for that?

The new version seems not to have an "advanced search". That was a very practical option.

Bests


----------



## Loob

eli7 said:


> I can't find the "starting threads" in my profile


Hi eli

If you select the 'Information' tab on your profile page, you can then choose between 'Find all content by...' and 'Find all threads by...'.


----------



## Michelvar

roxcyn said:


> hen I searched for my user name in the old forum it would bold faced threads that had new posts in the search results. The new forum doesn't do it.


If you click on "my threads", you will get every thread you posted in, and the one with new posts have a little blue dot before the title.


----------



## Michelvar

eli7 said:


> The new version seems not to have an "advanced search". That was a very practical option.


----------



## eli7

Quote doesn't work for me too!

Thanks Loob, but I can't fond  the "information' tab on my profile!


----------



## Loob

Here's your profile page, eli: click. You should see four tabs: Profile Posts - Recent Activity - Postings - Information (or equivalent titles in another language).


----------



## eli7

Thank you Loob  You are always helpful 
Michelvar, the link you provided for the "advanced search" is filtered on my side.


----------



## Alice_2.0

mkellogg said:


> Alice, I restricted what could be put in a signature, but it should reject your fonts and whatever from the beginning, not silently fail.





Alice_2.0 said:


> Then I don't know what's going wrong... I tried putting only two modifications instead of four, and again, it didn't reject anything in the first place... but it still looks the same afterwards. Grey and as if no changes had been added.



I've tried it again, out of curiosity... and once again it seemed to have accepted all the modifications, as it appeared ok after clicking "Preview"... I've taken a screenshot so you can see what I'm talking about:






See? My signature was supposed to be modified... but I don't see any of those changes preserved when I come back to the forums. Any ideas?


----------



## Forero

I have been having trouble with cut and paste. Someone else uses a diacritic I want to use or a sample sentence or list of items that I want to include with my own commentary, without actually quoting their post, and I attempt to highlight it with my mouse and get inconsistent results. Then I get even stranger results on trying to paste it into my post.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Forero said:


> I have been having trouble with cut and paste.


I've noticed that too; (I guess you mean copy and paste). Quite a lot of formatting is lost. Even if you put a big margin on what you select (text before and after), to make sure you're not cropping out BB codes, some BB codes don't survive the process.

I've tried it with part of a post that contains colour, underline, italics, font size and strikethrough. The colour, underline, font size and strikethrough didn't survive the copy/paste, and a check in the BB Code Editor showed that the BB codes had indeed disappeared. Curiously, the italics came through unscathed. 

It would be good if this could be fixed, but for the time being I'm using a workaround: Select the desired text; click the 'Quote' button; insert the quote; delete the [QUOTE ...] and [/QUOTE] codes. The rest survives intact.

Ws


----------



## Peterdg

I was just wondering: if you are on the main page of the forum (the one that lists all the forums), on the right hand side there is an overview of the connected people. There are 3 categories: guests, members and *robots*. What are those *robots*?


----------



## Forero

I keep getting lost. For example, I was reading a thread about Russian that referred to one about Portuguese. So I clicked on the reference and read about the Portuguese phenomenon.

Unfortunately, there was no simple way to get back where I had been. The "back" button in my browser had inexplicably been made inactive.

This also happens when I look up a word in the dictionary while reading a thread. I can't get back.

Even if I start all over and "drill down" to the thread in question (assuming I can find it again), sometimes I see "Go to First Unread" but often I don't, so a single click has become a long series of scrolls, aims, and clicks.


----------



## roxcyn

Michelvar said:


> If you click on "my threads", you will get every thread you posted in, and the one with new posts have a little blue dot before the title.



Nope, you have to click the option to subscribe to anything you post to (from your preferences).  That is very annoying.  The old forum did not have that.  I think you, mod, for helping.  It will have to be a workaround for now.


----------



## Kelly B

roxcyn said:


> Nope, you have to click the option to subscribe to anything you post to (from your preferences). That is very annoying. The old forum did not have that. I think you, mod, for helping. It will have to be a workaround for now.


Not for me. Your preferences might've gotten reset somehow during the transition...?
Anyway, Click the tab with your name on it at the top right of the page, and select Preferences. Look for this option and make sure the box is checked:
*- Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply...*


----------



## roxcyn

Thanks.  Nope, in the old forum I just did advanced search and it would highlight the new postings in blue.   I think that was easier for me.  Oh well, thanks Kelly B--I figured that out myself.


----------



## DonnyB

Peterdg said:


> I was just wondering: if you are on the main page of the forum (the one that lists all the forums), on the right hand side there is an overview of the connected people. There are 3 categories: guests, members and *robots*. What are those *robots*?


They're the search engines: Google, Yahoo, Bing, Facebook etc.  You can view them all if you click on "Members Online Now" and then select the "Robots" tab.


----------



## eli7

I still have problems with clicking! When I click on a button (anything) it doesn't work. The only way to make it work is to right click and open a new tab!


----------



## siares

Edit:
this got originally posted as an in-quote.

Is there anybody who could help with this? (Printing)

What I do now, is either print all as is, or copy to word and replace all the graphics (avatars).
There is a lot of empty space remaining. (E: I change the font and paragraph style but would like to streamline this even more.)

Does everyone remain subscribed to threads they replied to?
I have an unmanageable number of watched threads (most of them years old) and don't really want to keep watching the new threads. Unless I can hide them somewhere out of sight.

Any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## Wordsmyth

Forero said:


> _ [...]_ Unfortunately, there was no simple way to get back where I had been. The "back" button in my browser had inexplicably been made inactive.
> 
> This also happens when I look up a word in the dictionary while reading a thread. I can't get back. _[...]_


I wonder if that's a browser-specific problem. I'm using Chrome, and my back button is working OK, including in the situations you've mentioned, Forero. If it persists, you could work round the problem by opening links or doing searches in a new tab. That's something I do quite often anyway, if I know I'm coming back to a page afterwards: it saves having to think about how many back-clicks you need to do if you've made several 'digressions'.



eli7 said:


> I still have problems with clicking! When I click on a button (anything) it doesn't work. The only way to make it work is to right click and open a new tab!


 That also sounds like browser (or mouse, or touchpad) misbehaviour to me, eli. What browser are you using?

Have you restarted your computer lately? (If you use sleep or hibernate a lot, that can sometimes cause buggy behaviour until you do a restart).



siares said:


> Does everyone remain subscribed to threads they replied to?
> I have an unmanageable number of watched threads (most of them years old) and don't really want to keep watching the new threads. Unless I can hide them somewhere out of sight.


 Every thread you're 'subscribed to' has an 'Unwatch Thread' switch (top right of the page).

Also, on your 'All Watched Threads' page, there's 'Manage Watched Threads', under which you'll find 'Stop watching threads' — but I haven't dared to try it in case it irrevocably 'unsubscribes' me from everything!

(Also see Kelly's advice in #398: *- "*Automatically watch threads that you create or when you reply..." is an option that you can deselect.)

Ws
_[Edit]: Added last line._​


----------



## Peterdg

DonnyB said:


> They're the search engines: Google, Yahoo, Bing, Facebook etc. You can view them all if you click on "Members Online Now" and then select the "Robots" tab.


Thanks Donny!


----------



## suzi br

wow - you can use a decent size pic for your avatar .. how happy  I am to ditch that daisy! 
whoop 
x


----------



## siares

Many thanks for the advice, Wordsmyth.


----------



## Charles.929

Gracias por el aviso


----------



## siares

Dear all,

I need some more help. When I quote a website source, how do I make it so that it is sufficient to write only: see here.
I tried googling but google didn't understand my question 
E: either an answer or a question which google would understand would help.

Thank you.


----------



## Kelly B

Type the sentence the way you'd like it to look. Don't underline anything.
Select/highlight the word you'd like to serve as your clickable link. I do that by double-clicking it.
In the bar on the top of your post, click the seventh icon, the one that looks like the link of a chain. When your cursor is over the correct one, the word Link should appear. When you click it, it'll open a dialog box. Enter the web address you want. Click *Insert *in the dialog box.


----------



## siares

Million thanks, Kelly B!!!!
I am trying out by linking EO forum.

E:I did it!


----------



## Kelly B

Perfect. I tried your link and it worked.


----------



## mkellogg

I've learned of another way that XF is different: if you don't go back to the thread, you will not get another email update about that thread.  So, when I read the email update about this thread without going to the thread itself, I got no more updates.  Sorry for my absence.

Contrast problems:  Please do this:
1. Create a new thread in the C&S forum here.
2. Find everybody who has complained about it in this thread. Invite them to take part in the new thread.
3. Find somebody who knows CSS, a web technology related to HTML.
4. Have that person figure out what to change to make it easy to read.
5. Let me know the results and I will create a new "style" based on it that you can choose to use.



Kelly B said:


> but I can see the original text of the post on your recent activity page


I think we got that fixed.


danielfranco said:


> Can we please have a "combined view" of all the Spanish forums?


I can't seem to create a search that does that for us here.
I believe the best way now is to "watch" each of the forums and go to "Watched Forums".



Madame Barberin said:


> I'm missing the announces at the top of some forums. Is it intentional or only a oversight?


The moderators need to create new ones.  Please say something to the moderators of your forum.  (Though I'm not sure that they have that power currently.)



Wordsmyth said:


> with vBulletin, if you looked up the latest posts (or all posts) of a particular member, the number of posts in each listed thread was shown


I don't think that is easily possible. Adding a feature like that would slow down the display of the page.


bearded man said:


> Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future?


Maybe someday, but it is complicated.  I suggest learning how to modify your keyboard. (Try US International if you are an American using Windows.)



gengo said:


> that thread is displayed in non-bold type, telling me that I have viewed the latest post thereof. However, I find it somewhat difficult to distinguish


Me, too.  Someday, when I'm sufficiently annoyed and bored, I will try to adjust to, but it might not happen for a couple of months.



Wordsmyth said:


> (I guess you mean copy and paste). Quite a lot of formatting is lost.


Please give me an example, though I don't think there is anything I can do.  I get the impression that it is done that way for a reason: so that the emphasis remains on what you write.



siares said:


> Is there anybody who could help with this? (Printing)


Printing?  Please try different web browsers. Each does it slightly differently. You might find one that works better than the others.


----------



## Kelly B

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Try US International if you are an American using Windows.


That's what I've used for the last several years and I find it very satisfactory. If you implement it, remember you can toggle between keyboards using ctrl-shift. And if you want *"o* instead of *ö*, for example, just hit the spacebar before typing the o. It becomes automatic eventually.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Kelly B said:


> Type the sentence the way you'd like it to look. Don't underline anything.
> Select/highlight the word you'd like to serve as your clickable link. I do that by double-clicking it.
> In the bar on the top of your post, click the seventh icon, the one that looks like the link of a chain. When your cursor is over the correct one, the word Link should appear. When you click it, it'll open a dialog box. Enter the web address you want. Click *Insert *in the dialog box.



Good tip, Kelly. I've always done it by inserting the link first, then editing the URL text in the post. The disadvantage with that is that you have to edit the name of the link by starting inside the name, then deleting any unwanted residual bits carefully; otherwise what you type can end up outside the link.

Your method is much neater. Thanks.

Ws


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Hello,

Very nice new forum software ! But I have a problem : I receive NONE notification by email  ! Not at all  ! Could someone help me ?


----------



## siares

Aglaée & Sidonie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Very nice new forum software ! But I have a problem : I receive NONE notification by email  ! Not at all  ! Could someone help me ?



Hi Anglaee & Sidonie,
go to your name (up right)/preferences. In preferences, there are options. The option 'automatically watch threads you replied to' will have been ticked automatically (I think). There is a sub-option 'and receive email notifications'. Click that if it hadn't been clicked.

Regarding threads you are already watching: open the thread. Unwatch it. Re-watch it and whilst doing so choose the top option: and receive email notifications.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Contrast problems: Please do this:
> 1. Create a new thread in the C&S forum here.
> 2. Find everybody who has complained about it in this thread. Invite them to take part in the new thread.
> 3. Find somebody who knows CSS, a web technology related to HTML.
> 4. Have that person figure out what to change to make it easy to read.
> 5. Let me know the results and I will create a new "style" based on it that you can choose to use.


Hi Mike,

I think I solved your point 3. Jann knows CSS (see here)

(Now, I don't know if Jann will be happy about this)


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Hello @siares 

Just did the settings you advised. Could you reply please ?


----------



## Peterdg

Aglaée & Sidonie said:


> Hello @siares
> 
> Just did the settings you advised. Could you reply please ?


Reply. (I'm not Siares, but you should also get a mail when I reply)


----------



## siares

Hello again Aglaée & Sidonie,
based on Mike's earlier post, you shouldn't get this in an email, given that you have gotten Peterdg's reply in the email. (Only the first unread post gets emailed).
Your post has clarified to me what tagging is

E: typo


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> Wordsmyth said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I guess you mean copy and paste). Quite a lot of formatting is lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Please give me an example, though I don't think there is anything I can do. I get the impression that it is done that way for a reason: so that the emphasis remains on what you write.
Click to expand...


OK, Mike, example coming up. I don't know if this is the same issue as Forero raised, but here's the sort of thing I've found:

First, text 'copied' with the '+Quote' button (all formatting is kept):


> I would find it annoying not to have them. _[...]_
> Do you see how many pages it has? When I hover over a thread, the only additional info I get is the text of the opening post.
> _[Edit]: Ah! I've just spotted the pop-up 'go to' page buttons that appear for a multi-page thread.
> 
> [Edit: Please ignore this; see post #376 below]: _But I agree that it would be very useful to see the number of posts (rather than pages) in a thread, as we used to in vBulletin.


Now the same text reproduced using copy/paste (no 'quote'):

I would find it annoying not to have them. _[...]_
Do you see how many pages it has? When I hover over a thread, the only additional info I get is the text of the opening post.
_[Edit]: Ah! I've just spotted the pop-up 'go to' page buttons that appear for a multi-page thread.

[Edit: Please ignore this; see post #376 below]: _But I agree that it would be very useful to see the number of posts (rather than pages) in a thread, as we used to in vBulletin.​
The underline, colour, font size changes and strikethrough didn't survive the copy/paste, though the italics did.

But to have the text reproduced faithfully without appearing in a quote-box (which I think is what Forero wanted to do), we can always use the '+Quote' button and then delete the [QUOTE ...] and [/QUOTE] codes.

Here's the result of doing it like that (all the formatting is kept):

I would find it annoying not to have them. _[...]_
Do you see how many pages it has? When I hover over a thread, the only additional info I get is the text of the opening post.
_[Edit]: Ah! I've just spotted the pop-up 'go to' page buttons that appear for a multi-page thread.

[Edit: Please ignore this; see post #376 below]: _But I agree that it would be very useful to see the number of posts (rather than pages) in a thread, as we used to in vBulletin.​
So if copy/paste doesn't do what we want in cases like that, it's not the end of the world — especially as the '+Quote' function is so easy to use.

Ws


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

siares said:


> Your post has clarified to me what tagging is


Really ? Happy I helped you 



Peterdg said:


> you should also get a mail when I reply


NONE mail


----------



## siares

EDIT: ignore the below, pure conjecture. Also, wrong.



Aglaée & Sidonie said:


> NONE mail



But have you been here all the time?
Because the forum knows you are here and then doesn't tell you there's been a new post. (I think!!)
Let's try again: log out (for 10 min), and I or Peterdg or somebody will reply again.
Log back in before 10min has passed in case you get an email.


----------



## siares

EDIT: tryouts which didn't work


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

@siares ? Nothing


----------



## siares

Sorry to have misled you
I was curious so  unwatched this thread and rewatched with clicking @email notifications'.
I did get an email with your post nu 425 - whilst being logged in.
I don't know what to say..
Could it be your email settings?


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Email settings haven't changed. I perfectly received notif-emails before the new software !
I'm gonna take screenshots of forum settings.


----------



## Peterdg

Are these settings set correctly? They are in "Alert preferences".


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Yes ! All boxes are ticked !


----------



## siares

Peterdg said:


> View attachment 15794
> Are these settings set correctly? They are in "Alert preferences".



Are email preferences dependent on alert preferences?

There are several places for emails:

In Preferences: get emails when watched thread is replied to
When watching: specify if you want emails or not
from inside an email: disable emails for this thread (didn't work for me)
In watched threads - button 'manage watched threads' - disable email notifications.

It's as if there were several commanding officers and I cannot tell what rank they have.

E1: grammar E2: forgot to include reason for edit 1


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

I'm checking...


----------



## Peterdg

Well, there is also the possibility that your email provider thinks that these messages are spam and they don't forward the messages to you. Do you have another mail address with another provider? If so, I would try to change your email address to that alternative one on this forum and see if you get the messages then.

Another possibility that happened to me in the old VBulletin forum was that the forum received a couple of times an "underliverable" notification from my email provider and it stopped sending emails to me. There used to be a setting there that I had to reset (I don't remember the name; it was only visible when my email address was blocked). Of course, I don't know if this also the case with the new software.

In any case, if you can't get this resolved, I would open a new thread in the "Comments and Suggestions" forum, asking for assistance. If you stay in this thread, chances are it escapes from the attention of Mike (due to the many posts in this thread).


----------



## Peterdg

siares said:


> Are email preferences dependent on alert preferences?


I don't know.  It may be, but honestly, I don't know.


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie




----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Ok I'm going to check my yahoo mail.


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Damned ! Yahoo mail does not pass emails to outlook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've just check POP3 port and it was wrong !


----------



## siares

Aglaée & Sidonie said:


> Damned ! Yahoo mail does not pass emails to outlook !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> What can I do ???


But do you *have* those emails in yahoo? What is your other email, a work one?


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Yes emails are inside YahooMail.
I check again...


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

I've just fixed the POP3 port and it is OK 
711 mails are arriving


----------



## siares

Hooray!


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

SORRY for having bothered you !!
And MANY thanks for having helped me !!


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

siares said:


> Hooray!


Yeahhh you can't imagine how much


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Grrrrrr emails from WordReference arrive AS [bulk] §§


----------



## bearded

Hello
When I click on 'Alerts', the list of alerts appears.  Some of them are accompanied by the remark  ''There may be more posts after this'', and some aren't. Now, all refer to threads that are not closed, and that I have reverted to several times. So can someone please explain to me the reason why that remark should only appear with some of the alerts, and how this works? Thank you in advance.


----------



## DonnyB

bearded man said:


> When I click on 'Alerts', the list of alerts appears.  Some of them are accompanied by the remark  ''There may be more posts after this'', and some aren't.


Looking at mine, I see the alerts starting "xxx replied to the thread..." have the _there may be more posts_ message, whereas the ones starting "xxx quoted your post in the thread ... " don't.

I'm not sure why there should be this difference, though.


----------



## aefrizzo

Hello,
no problem until now. I just want to zoom on the avatar. No button available on my PC or on the  instrument bar. Any hint?
Thank you.
Angelo


----------



## Michelvar

aefrizzo said:


> Any hint?


Hi Angelo, 
There is no possibility to zoom on your avatar. Besides, the size of the avatar is a square of 96px X 96px, and your avatar is a rectangle of 80px X 60px, which is too small.

If you have the original image, the best way is to transform it into a 200px X 200px square minimum, and to upload it again instead of your current image. 

If you need help, feel free to start a private conversation with me


----------



## bearded

DonnyB said:


> Looking at mine, I see the alerts starting "xxx replied to the thread..." have the _there may be more posts_ message, whereas the ones starting "xxx quoted your post in the thread ... " don't.
> I'm not sure why there should be this difference, though.


I had not noticed that. The reason for the difference is not clear to me, either. Many thanks for your kind reply anyway.


----------



## eli7

When I click on my nickname in this page, my profile isn't opened! some signs appears that shows the process is loading but the loading never ends! then I have to right click and open a new tab. The same happens when I am in my profile page and want to see my information or posting.
The same thing happens when I want to reply with quote, or edit my post.
I am using Mozila firefox and I have no problem with it. It works perfectly in the other websites.


----------



## Aglaée & Sidonie

Hello @eli7 did you try to log out, empty your firefox historic and cache, wait 10-15 mn, log in, then check ?


----------



## mkellogg

Wordsmyth said:


> Now the same text reproduced using copy/paste (no 'quote'):
> ...
> The underline, colour, font size changes and strikethrough didn't survive the copy/paste, though the italics did.


Excellent. I actually like the way this works:
1. Quote and multiquote within our forums - formatting is retained.
2. Paste from some other website or Word: All the awful formatting is removed.

I would like to create a white list, though, for paste from our dictionaries. We use a lot of bold.




eli7 said:


> When I click on my nickname in this page, my profile isn't opened!


I think you might need to clear your browser's cache.  You should see a pop-up with information about you when you click your name.


----------



## Michelvar

mkellogg said:


> We use a lot of bold.


And also we use tables. If you can, try to preserve tables when copy pasting from our dictionaries.


----------



## Packard

The old software used to display how many posts the writer has made.  The new software leaves that off.  How are we to tell who is important anymore?


----------



## Michelvar

Packard said:


> How are we to tell who is important anymore?


1/ a clue, if the username is "Michelvar", you can consider you are in presence of a semi-god 
2/ On other cases, just hover over the username or the avatar with the mouse, and a small pop-up will give you extra info.


----------



## Packard

Michelvar said:


> 1/ a clue, if the username is "Michelvar", you can consider you are in presence of a semi-god
> 2/ On other cases, just hover over the username or the avatar with the mouse, and a small pop-up will give you extra info.



So if I don't hover over the user name I can just treat you like a normal person?  

Thanks for the information.  I just tried it and it works.

Have a great Memorial Day Weekend everyone!

Packard


----------



## Wordsmyth

mkellogg said:


> Excellent. I actually like the way this works:
> 1. Quote and multiquote within our forums - formatting is retained.
> 2. Paste from some other website or Word: All the awful formatting is removed.
> 
> I would like to create a white list, though, for paste from our dictionaries. We use a lot of bold.



Fair enough, Mike. I agree that there were times when pasting from an external source used to result in some awful formatting. And it's easy enough to remove the quote-box from around anything quoted from a forum post, if we need to (such as in Forero's case of copying characters with diacritics).

By the way, *bold* (like _italics_) already seems to survive a copy/paste, so no sweat there.

Ws


----------



## Peterdg

I'm missing the "most users ever online" statistic.

It's silly, I know, but I miss it.


----------



## Necsus

Necsus said:


> Hello, Mike.
> No news about the option 'go to the last post' I've asked above?





Paulfromitaly said:


> You can already do that: on the farthest right there's the "Last message" column where you can see the name of the user who posted the last message and the date and time. The "Date and time" is a clickable link that takes you to the last post of the thread.


Ah, okay. Thank you, Paul!


----------



## Maine Frenchie

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We finally made the move to the new forum software.
> 
> More details about why are in a previous thread (click).
> 
> Search, and anything based on search, is not working yet, but it should be ready in an hour or two.
> 
> Please let me know if you see anything wrong.
> 
> Mike


I'm having trouble trying to use the site. I keep getting error messages when I try and for the life of me I can't find where I can post a question.


----------



## Necsus

And in the main forum page how can I hide/close/reduce the forums I'm not interested in?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> And in the main forum page how can I hide/close/reduce the forums I'm not interested in?


Ci stiamo lavorando. Ci sarà il classico bottone +/-


----------



## Kelly B

Maine Frenchie said:


> I'm having trouble trying to use the site. I keep getting error messages when I try and for the life of me I can't find where I can post a question.



Follow the Forums bar near the top of the page all the way to the right. So for this one you have it here:

Forums / Additional Forums ......................................................................................*Post New Thread
Comments and Suggestions*



Necsus said:


> And in the main forum page how can I hide/close/reduce the forums I'm not interested in?


You can't - it worked in the test forum but not the functional one, and it sounds like Mike's not sure why. For now, one solution is to watch the forums you especially like. The Watch Forum buttons are below Post New Thread. Then when you want to switch between Vocab and Grammar, for example, click Watched Forums, near the top of the page next to My Threads, to find it in your list.

You can also set your browser bookmark to open your favorite forum instead of the home page of WR's website. For example, my bookmark is set to open Fr -> En Vocab directly. http://forum.wordreference.com/forums/french-english-vocabulary-vocabulaire-français-anglais.3/


----------



## Necsus

Kelly B said:


> You can't - it worked in the test forum but not the functional one, and it sounds like Mike's not sure why. For now, one solution is to watch the forums you especially like. The Watch Forum buttons are below Post New Thread. Then when you want to switch between Vocab and Grammar, for example, click Watched Forums, near the top of the page next to My Threads, to find it in your list.
> You can also set your browser bookmark to open your favorite forum instead of the home page of WR's website. For example, my bookmark is set to open Fr -> En Vocab directly. http://forum.wordreference.com/forums/french-english-vocabulary-vocabulaire-français-anglais.3/





Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci stiamo lavorando. Ci sarà il classico bottone +/-


Okay. Thank you, Paul and Kelly.


----------



## jann

Peterdg said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I think I solved your point 3. Jann knows CSS (see here)
> 
> (Now, I don't know if Jann will be happy about this)


 Jann is flattered but she declines your kind invitation. 

I actually already spent several hours poking around in the CSS last week to try to improve display options for people who have complained about the contrast, but

It was slow going.
I didn't have a spare pair of contrast-requesting eyes handy (my own eyes do okay with the new skin, though I'm still adjusting).
I have no particular qualifications in GUIs or graphic design, and this CSS adjustment isn't just a matter of changing the color of a few elements; to look consistent and tolerably professional, it's pretty much a second look or "skin" for the forums.  

Unfortunately, I am very busy with offline obligations these days and cannot dedicate any more time to this before late summer/early fall.
I don't actually know much CSS, I just figure it out as I go along. 
Interim suggestion:  *try reducing the brightness settings on your display a couple of notches *when you're using WR.*
*
I don't mean that to sound flip or tongue-in-cheek: dimming your screen will cut back the bright whites, and that may help, especially on modern flat-screen monitors and laptop screens. Laptops usually make it very easy to dim the display -- there will be a Fn-activated key -- with the added benefit that your machine will run cooler (a plus in warm summer weather) and your battery will last longer between charges.


----------



## siares

Hi Jann, many thanks for the great idea!


----------



## 涼宮

The profile of banned users cannot be viewed, it gives error.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Just a tiny detail (perhaps for the bottom of your 'to do' list, Mike, unless it's a very quick fix):

When a single post is deleted, we see (within a thread) "This message by XXX has been removed from public view".

But in a particular member's 'postings' and 'recent activity' lists, it's shown as "This thread has been removed from public view". In fact the thread is still there; it's only the one message (post) that's been removed.

Ws


----------



## bearded

Instructions on mechanisms of the new forum are currently spread over two main threads (..moving to new forum, and welcome...) so that it has become really difficult to gather and remember the issues.  Therefore I apologise if the following topic has already been touched or solved:
After you have 'ignored' a member, on occasions the presence of his/her posts is shown ('ignored member'), even with the possibility to read the content ('show ignored content'), whereas on other occasions there is no trace of the ignored person's post having come, so that you have to guess its presence from other foreros' reactions, like 'thank you for your reply' or similar. How does this actually work? Thank you in advance for explaining.


----------



## mkellogg

Maine Frenchie said:


> I'm having trouble trying to use the site. I keep getting error messages when I try and for the life of me I can't find where I can post a question.


What kind of error messages? Please copy and paste the message if you can.
Posting a question: the button is somewhat hidden on the top right of a forum page (listing the thread titles). "Post new thread" it says in English.



Necsus said:


> And in the main forum page how can I hide/close/reduce the forums I'm not interested in?


We continue to have strange problems with this add-on, and I am wondering if the correct answer is for everybody to instead "watch" forums and use the Watched Forums link as suggested by somebody else.



bearded man said:


> After you have 'ignored' a member, on occasions the presence of his/her posts is shown ('ignored member'), even with the possibility to read the content ('show ignored content'), whereas on other occasions there is no trace of the ignored person's post having come


I don't know.  If you figure out the method to the madness, tell me and we might be able to fix the issue.


----------



## Necsus

mkellogg said:


> We continue to have strange problems with this add-on, and I am wondering if the correct answer is for everybody to instead "watch" forums and use the Watched Forums link as suggested by somebody else.


Okay. Thank you, Mike.


----------



## Miss Julie

Wordsmyth said:


> The underline, colour, font size changes and strikethrough didn't survive the copy/paste, though the italics did.



Not very happy about that...


----------



## Packard

Where do I find the strike through option?  I don't see it on the tool bar.

I see that Miss Julie beat me to the punch on that.  I do see the underline and color option though.  I don't find the strike through.


----------



## Kelly B

Click the button to the right of the Smilies button. It says Insert... when you hover over it. Click it for a pull-down menu that includes strikethough.
(I'd rather have quote and strikethrough as individual buttons. I don't care about the spoiler flag and I don't know what to do with the code thingy yet.)


----------



## Josesao

Congratulations


----------



## PHOIBI

mkellogg said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> We finally made the move to the new forum software.
> 
> More details about why are in a previous thread (click).
> 
> Search, and anything based on search, is not working yet, but it should be ready in an hour or two.
> 
> Please let me know if you see anything wrong.
> 
> Mike



Hello! Thank you for all the work you have done! Today, it was the first time I used the new software in "Français Seulement". I posted a query, but it seems I can no longer address it to all the members, I have to invite up to ten members to reply. If it is so, I think it is not so practical; for example, I asked for help in order to understand a syntactic structure, and the meaning, in an extract of a rather difficult psychoanalytic text. I do not know who would be interested to see to this question. Wouldn't be better for the users to have the option either to start conversations or to address questions to all the members, as before? Voilà! Bien à vous.


----------



## JamesM

A conversation is private.  Conversations are the equivalent of Private Messaging in the old software.

If you post in the forum it is public. Go to the Français Seulement forum and click on the Post New Thread button near the top right corner of the page.


----------



## PHOIBI

JamesM said:


> A conversation is private.  Conversations are the equivalent of Private Messaging in the old software.
> 
> If you post in the forum it is public. Go to the Français Seulement forum and click on the Post New Thread button near the top right corner of the page.



Done!! Thank you very much! I had the feeling it was my misunderstanding but couldn't spot it; I was trying to find it through my account and my previous messages, that is why. Thank you again!


----------



## siares

'following' management query:

Hello,

I would like to ask: is there, or could there be a setting for News Feed to only show a list of _threads_ to which the followed members contributed; rather than list of all their posts?

When I go to News Feed and click on the followed member's post and it opens a thread I haven't viewed before, I may find myself in the middle of the thread having to scroll up to make sense of the post I followed.
I also miss some threads because those which have many replies take up a lot of space on the first page of News Feed. I click on 'older items' but now there is too many posts visible and as I can't remember which of the threads I had opened, I may miss some.

Alerts, aside from other functions, seem to connect to 'My threads'.
I don't use alerts for replies on watched threads, I go to 'My Threads' instead.
I'd love an equivalent option for News Feed, something like 'Threads where followed members contributed'.

(By the way, is there a difference between Recent activity and Postings tab contents? I couldn't work it out.)

thanks!

edit


----------



## Wordsmyth

siares said:


> (By the way, is there a difference between Recent activity and Postings tab contents? I couldn't work it out.)


 Hi siares,

They often have the same content, in slightly different formats; but 'Recent activity' sometimes has additional things, such as "has a new avatar".

Ws


----------



## siares

Thank you, Ws.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Miss Julie said:


> Not very happy about that...


Agreed. It's a problem.


----------



## danielfranco

RE: Spoiler and code

The spoiler code is kind of silly in a forum like this. I suppose it would come handy in the Cultural Café if someone talks about a book or movie and doesn't want to spoil the ending for whoever else might be reading the thread. It works well, though, and it hides whatever text modified by it until somebody clicks on the "show" button (or whatever it says). For example:


Spoiler: Secret stuff



This is nothing interesting


 
The code thingy is good for showing people how to use bbcode in the posts without having to type extra spaces around the brackets, like we are used to. Example:


		PHP:
	

[b]This would be in bold without the "code" thingy[/b]


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

danielfranco said:


> Spoiler: Secret stuff
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing interesting





Spoiler



Sure, but it might have been.


----------



## Kelly B

Thanks! I suppose I could hide snarky off-topic remarks in a spoiler instead of shrinking the font size or using weird colors, the way I usually do.


----------



## velisarius

Or you could use a spoiler to get your message across better. 



Spoiler: optional content



You can be sure that whatever you write here will be read by everyone, out of sheer curiosity.


----------



## Kelly B

Actually the more I think about it the better I like it. We can keep the threads nice and tidy for the "just the facts!" type and hide the "how the forum" works stuff, like answers to why somebody's thread was retitled.


----------



## Packard

I just started a "conversation" and I included an image linked to my folder in my photo hosting site (PhotoBucket).  I was pleasantly surprised to see that the link did not show up, but the actual image did.  Can we put images in posts too?  It works here.


----------



## bibibiben

wandle said:


> Two problems regarding tables:
> 
> [...]
> 
> (2) In the new editing tools, there does not seem to be any option for creating tables: at least, I have not found one.


 
Problem (2) is still waiting to be addressed, I suppose? I tried to create and insert tables, but it was a disaster. BBCode doesn't seem to be able to handle certain features in tables very well (split columns for example). Apart from that, I'd prefer to have a button that allows me to insert Word-documents. Creating tables in Word is much easier than creating them using BBCode. It would be heaven if I could just copy and paste Word tables straight into Wordreference threads, just like before.


----------



## mkellogg

siares said:


> is there, or could there be a setting for News Feed to only show a list of _threads_ to which the followed members contributed; rather than list of all their posts?


Xenforo doesn't offer that "out of the box".  Don't expect to see that feature anytime soon. The nice thing about seeing the posts is that you can see what they wrote.



bibibiben said:


> I tried to create and insert tables, but it was a disaster. BBCode doesn't seem to be able to handle certain features in tables very well (split columns for example).


I've added some BBcode to handle legacy tables from when they were common under vBulletin. You could put the tables together if you get the BBcodes right (TABLE, TR and TD), which is hard. Fancy formatting is not going to work well. I can tell you that.

In general, I want to support tables, but I am not sure that I can find a good solution.


----------



## Wordsmyth

danielfranco said:


> The code thingy is good for showing people how to use bbcode in the posts without having to type extra spaces around the brackets, like we are used to.


In 'the code thingy', what's the difference between 'General code', PHP and HTML in this particular function?

I've just tried all three on an example, and they all seem to do the same thing.

Ws
_[Edit: Rephrased the question]_​


----------



## siares

mkellogg said:


> Don't expect to see that feature anytime soon.


I shall not.

Managing watched threads / more private conversation query:

I would like to organise my watched threads.
What I had done before I realised there was such a thing as 'watched threads' (when I viewed the forum logged out, with all the nice ads)
was either bookmark the threads, or store shortcuts on my computer, or store the links in my gmail as a forever amendable draft.

Bookmarking I don't want to do anymore, because upon un- and re-installing a browser my bookmarks are gone. 

Storing shortcuts elsewhere has an advantage: I rename them and then I know what the thread is about.

I don't always want to open my email on any computer, so it would be nice to be able to do this on WR.
I tried, but I cannot have a conversation with myself.
I suppose I could address the draft to an unsuspecting member and try not to send it by mistake.

Are conversation drafts kept? Are they amendable?


----------



## PHOIBI

PHOIBI said:


> Done!! Thank you very much! I had the feeling it was my misunderstanding but couldn't spot it; I was trying to find it through my account and my previous messages, that is why. Thank you again!




Hello, Mikellogg, James! I am afraid I had another problem today; I hope I ll do ok with your instructions again, but it concerns the way a reply appeared in the conversation I started yesterday. Could you please check on my conversation "problème de compréhension d'une structure syntaxique et de sa signification", because Janpol's reply appears with illegible types, unfortunately? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Wordsmyth

siares said:


> I suppose I could address the draft to an unsuspecting member and try not to send it by mistake.
> 
> Are conversation drafts kept? Are they amendable?


 As far as I can see, if you start a new conversation but don't send it, the draft will be kept, and it's editable. But it'll only be accessible via 'Start a new conversation'. So the next time you want to start a new, different one, you'll have to delete the previous draft.

I suppose you could find an old conversation that's unlikely to be resurrected, and draft a new reply without sending it. I think that draft would then stay in the reply box of that conversation, as long as you never wanted to send another reply. But it seems very iffy. I wouldn't rely on it as a permanent reference document.



siares said:


> Bookmarking I don't want to do anymore, because upon un- and re-installing a browser my bookmarks are gone.


 Every browser has a way of saving your bookmarks/favourites to a file or folder (the method varies from one browser to another). Then if you re-install or change your browser, you just reload (or import) the bookmark file(s). (I still have some Chrome bookmarks that I originally created years ago as favourites in IE5.) That seems like a better bet for saving your WR thread links.

Ws


----------



## danielfranco

Wordsmyth said:


> In 'the code thingy', what's the difference between 'General code', PHP and HTML in this particular function?
> 
> I've just tried all three on an example, and they all seem to do the same thing.
> 
> Ws
> _[Edit: Rephrased the question]_​


 
I think it's just a label. So that people don't get confused when you use the pointy brackets for HTML code instead of the square ones for PHP. For instance, <hr> and [ hr ] draws a horizontal line across the page, but one is HTML and the other is PHP.


----------



## wandle

mkellogg said:


> I've added some BBcode to handle legacy tables from when they were common under vBulletin. You could put the tables together if you get the BBcodes right (TABLE, TR and TD), which is hard.


Thanks for the answer. I am afraid I am still in the dark as to how to correct the first problem I had mentioned:


wandle said:


> (1) The table in this post has not been reproduced in its original form.
> The headings in the top row are now out of place. The heading '*Open* (truth of 'if'-clause not doubted)' should be in column 2 (not 1) and the heading '*Closed* (truth of 'if'-clause doubted or denied)' should be in column 3 (not 2).


Even if I had an edit option for that post, I would not know how to proceed. Is it possible to correct the problem?

Another puzzle: What are profile messages intended for? They are not private messages, because anyone can see them on the profile page. On the other hand, they are not part of a forum and do not seem as if they were relevant to thread topics.


----------



## DonnyB

wandle said:


> Another puzzle: What are profile messages intended for? They are not private messages, because anyone can see them on the profile page. On the other hand, they are not part of a forum and do not seem as if they were relevant to thread topics.


They allow you to make chatty comments to members which are not necessarily private, but which would be off-topic in a thread.  And you can, if you wish, post on your own profile to tell people what you're currently doing, what you like, and so on.

You can see from this page of recent profile posts the sort of things that people have been posting.


----------



## Wordsmyth

danielfranco said:


> I think it's just a label. So that people don't get confused when you use the pointy brackets for HTML code instead of the square ones for PHP. For instance, <hr> and [ hr ] draws a horizontal line across the page, but one is HTML and the other is PHP.


 OK, thanks.



DonnyB said:


> They allow you to make chatty comments to members which are not necessarily private, but which would be off-topic in a thread. And you can, if you wish, post on your own profile to tell people what you're currently doing, what you like, and so on.


 One useful possibility I've found: The latest profile post you've put on your own profile is shown in the pop-up that appears when someone clicks on your avatar or member name ... 

... And one useful bit of info is 'Other languages', which used to be more visible on vBulletin, but is now visible only if you go to someone's profile page and click on the 'Information' tab. By putting your 'other languages' as a profile post, it's visible (in one click) to anyone who opens the pop-up. Of course, that works only if you don't then add another post to your own profile.  

Ws


----------



## siares

Wordsmyth said:


> saving your bookmarks/favourites to a file or folder


This is brilliant! And easy, too. Many thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Garbo

Oh boy, I am really embarrassed to ask this question but I must.  How can we send a private message?  I've been searching for quite some time and all I found was something about "start a conversation."  Help!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Garbo said:


> Oh boy, I am really embarrassed to ask this question but I must. How can we send a private message? I've been searching for quite some time and all I found was something about "start a conversation." Help!


I've just started a private conversation with you so that you can figure out how it works.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi Mike,



bearded man said:


> Will the Omega button be introduced into PMs in the future?





mkellogg said:


> Maybe someday, but it is complicated. I suggest learning how to modify your keyboard. (Try US International if you are an American using Windows.)



Actually I don't have big problem with Omega missing in PM (despite my suggestions in #380) 
and for different languages I  always change the language of my keyboard.

But my only problem is with the capital french accented letters *Â À È É Ê Ô Î*  and  also capital 'c cédille' : *Ç .
*
Please... is there any way to type them on the keyboard ? Do I have to modify my keyboard for these letters?
If yes, to which language should I modify it?

Many thanks


----------



## DonnyB

Gemmenita said:


> But my only problem is with the capital french accented letters *Â À È É Ê Ô Î*  and  also capital 'c cédille' : *Ç .
> *
> Please... is there any way to type them on the keyboard ? Do I have to modify my keyboard for these letters?


I only have an English language keyboard, and I don't need to type a lot of accented characters, but the way I've found of doing it is this:

Make sure the 'number lock' is on.  Hold down the *ALT* key and type in the number corresponding to the accented letter you want.  Release the *ALT* key and the letter will appear in your text.

These are the numbers you need for French capitals:
Â - ALT+0194
À - ALT+0192
È - ALT+0200
É - ALT+144
Ê - ALT+0202
Ô - ALT+0212
Î - ALT+0206
Ç - ALT+128

You can use this method to type any accented character if you know which number to use.

Obviously it's rather fiddly if you need to type in accented characters a lot, but I don't, so I find it quite a neat and easy way of doing it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kelly B

I use the US International keyboard. To add accents, you type a character that resembles that accent, then the letter to which the accent should be added. So all I have to do to get É is type 'E, and 'C gives Ç. To type 'E, on the other hand, I have to press the space bar after the apostrophe, even though there's no space displayed between them, so the system knows I don't want to use the ' as an accent.
It's very easy, except if you're typing lots of quotes or contractions. In that case it's a pain to have to use the space bar when typing quotation marks or apostrophes.


----------



## jann

wandle said:


> Even if I had an edit option for that post, I would not know how to proceed. Is it possible to correct the problem?


When you created the table in that post, the top-left cell was blank.  The limited table rendering we have on the Xen platform cannot handle blank cells in tables (nor merged cells, fancy borders, etc.).  As you say, you can no longer edit that post (because it's >24hrs old).  I will edit it for you, placing a single character in the top left cell, which should solve the problem.  I'll use a white period, so you won't even be able to tell unless you highlight the table with your mouse. 



Gemmenita said:


> But my only problem is with the capital french accented letters *Â À È É Ê Ô Î*  and  also capital 'c cédille' : Ç .
> Please... is there any way to type them on the keyboard ? Do I have to modify my keyboard for these letters?


Hi Gemmenita.  Please take a look at our accents sticky from the French forums.  There are _many_ options for different ways to insert accented characters, and we have done our best to document the main ones there.  You can read them over, test the ones you're curious about, and decide for yourself which one works best for you.


----------



## Gemmenita

First of all a big thanks to you all : Donny, Kelly and Jann.



DonnyB said:


> (...)
> Make sure the 'number lock' is on.  Hold down the *ALT* key and type (...)
> Obviously it's rather fiddly (...)



Many thanks Donny  for wonderful explanation. Well... I had also tried this way of _Alts_ once, but as you said, it is really fiddly: doing all this process is a big obstacle and a _big stop _specially while typing fast !!!



Kelly B said:


> I use the US International keyboard. To add accents, you type a character that resembles that accent, then the letter to which the accent should be added. So all I have to do to get É is type 'E, and 'C gives Ç.(...)



Oh, that's what I needed !!! Something under the hand and that we can use on the keyboard and _while typing._ I thank you very much Kelly  for this way and also for teaching how to do !
This US International keyboard is really a magic one !



jann said:


> Hi Gemmenita.  Please take a look at our accents sticky from the French forums.  There are _many_ options for different ways to insert accented characters, (...)



Hi Jann. Many thanks for the list. Perfect as ever !
.
.
.
And nooow, I start typing these letters with US International keyboard : É Ô Ç  ... Wow !!! Splendide !


*HOORAAAAY!
I DON'T NEED ANYMORE OMEGAS IN PM !  
Topez lààà !*


----------



## wandle

jann said:


> I will edit it for you, placing a single character in the top left cell, which should solve the problem. I'll use a white period, so you won't even be able to tell unless you highlight the table with your mouse.


Neat. Many thanks.


----------



## sebweb2

Hello!

First of all sorry if this has already been discussed in a previous post.
Just one comment about the app (on Android at least). Some useful details about members used to be displayed near their names in the threads, such as the mother tongue particularly and the current location. Now we don't see those anymore, which is a shame because we just can't identify native speakers easily.

Please have them back!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Numiah

everything to me is new I will have to get use to this new view


----------



## broglet

everything's looking much better now - just one trivial thing: the WR logo (top left) looks like 'R' because the blue 'W' doesn't show up against the blue background


----------



## mkellogg

Wordsmyth said:


> what's the difference between 'General code', PHP and HTML


You probably get different highlighting based on the language (HTML or PHP).  I really should get rid of that option. We don't do computer languages here.


PHOIBI said:


> Janpol's reply appears with illegible types


Let me know if there are numerous problems and I will look into it.


sebweb2 said:


> Just one comment about the app (on Android at least). Some useful details about members used to be displayed


I will take a look at the mobile view and try to make some changes. Thanks.


----------



## shawnee

I could'nt find post a new thread button for this forum so I'm posting here. At this point I can only say I have mixed feelings about the new software. I have had to re register as shawnee2 when in fact I'm 'shawnee' because I had forgotten my password and the software has no way of recognising my changed email. So hello, I'm now a slightly bewildered shawnee2.


----------



## JamesM

You changed your email and forgot your password at the same time?  Contact me by "Conversation" (aka Private Message) and I'll see what I can dig up for you.  We should be able to get you back on as shawnee quickly.


----------



## siares

Could somebody please confirm that the 'Stop watching threads' option in the 'Manage Watched Threads' is not a nuclear option?
Thank you.


----------



## mdrquoi

How do I search a single thread? Because on this thread, I was gonna ask about the fact that we can't see a user's native language now, but I had to press CTRL-F eight different times until I saw people already asked about users' native languages on the eighth page.


----------



## JamesM

Sorry to hear you did it that way, mdrquoi.  It's really simple with this new software.  I just up to the top right-hand side of this page (just below my name), typed "native language" and checked the box that said "Search this thread only".   Here's a picture of what it looked like:


----------



## EStjarn

I found the Previous thread/Next thread buttons and corresponding keyboard shortcuts useful in the vBulletin software and am pleased to see that they have been reinstated.

However, there's a glitch in their functionality: if the next or previous thread happens to be a deleted thread, an error message opens (saying "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action"), and then you can't continue to use either the buttons (because they're not there) or the keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## siares

Leave the conversation
I'm mystified by this. Does the conversation remain somewhere on the server when both participants have left it?

Say A and B are international criminal masterminds plotting to overthrow grammar. They've both left their conversation.
When Interpol comes with a warrant, can Forum provide the conversation?

My Threads
Would it be possible to see this option on any page I'm in? I cannot easily get into My Threads when I am in my inbox.

Edit:
CHK tag
I am 'watching' this tag. But what does chk mean?

Thanks.


----------



## cherine

siares said:


> My Threads
> Would it be possible to see this option on any page I'm in? I cannot easily get into My Threads when I am in my inbox.


Yes. If you click the arrow to the right to "Forums", the dropdown menu has the link "My threads".


----------



## Kelly B

EStjarn said:


> I found the Previous thread/Next thread buttons and corresponding keyboard shortcuts useful in the vBulletin software and am pleased to see that they have been reinstated.


Hooray! I hadn't noticed, so I'm delighted that you mentioned it.

Thanks Mike! (Top and bottom and hotkeys, too?! Delighted, yes indeed.)


----------



## siares

cherine said:


> arrow to the right to "Forums"


Thank you, cherine! I never noticed the arrow.

I have some non-urgent queries:

Could the option 'watched forums' (within the arrow) have a sideways pop up with the list of forums I am watching?

How do I bring up alphabetical list of members? I have trouble finding people I don't follow (the followed people are in alphabetical order). Also, I am mildly curious whether any members called themselves '@interpol' or '@nasa'.

Edit:
yes they have, I've found out when I'd clicked on the posted @thingy.


----------



## mkellogg

EStjarn said:


> f the next or previous thread happens to be a deleted thread, an error message opens


We are just going to have to live with it for now. The alternative implementation would slow down the server.


siares said:


> Does the conversation remain somewhere on the server when both participants have left it?
> When Interpol comes with a warrant, can Forum provide the conversation?


I try my best to keep this server secure, but I highly recommend that you have your sensitive conversations elsewhere.  And for the record, no police or intelligence agency has ever contacted me to get any information about anybody. Not yet, at least!


----------



## osa_menor

Kelly B said:


> (Top and bottom and hotkeys, too?! Delighted, yes indeed.)


Hello Kelly, where do you find "bottom"? I only can see "top" (at the bottom)


----------



## Kelly B

Are we talking about the same thing? You can find the Previous Thread and Next Thread buttons at the top right of a thread page, and at the bottom right of a thread page (between the last post on the page and the reply box), or you can use the hotkey combinations left alt-N or left alt-P to do the same thing.


----------



## osa_menor

I see, we weren't talking about the same thing. I thought you found a button (one that should be located at the top of the page) to get to the end of the page.
My tablet has no bottom-Key, so I have to scroll down, if I want to go to the editor.


----------



## EStjarn

There might be another bug here.

An old thread with new posts was split today - http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/rather-than-to-infinitive-or-gerund.883907/ - with most of the posts moved to http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...ather-than-simple-present-past-tense.3024800/, which is not a completely new thread (if that makes any difference here), but one that was started a few days ago.

The split made all alerts related to the original thread disappear, vanish as though they had never been there. There's no alert telling about the split. There's no sign of the "new" thread in the My Threads list. And there's no "watched thread" symbol (eyeglasses) next to the "new" thread in the regular list of threads.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

EStjarn said:


> There might be another bug here.


Are you still subscribed to the older thread (ie. this one)?
(Or in new money, are you still 'watching' the older thread?)


----------



## mkellogg

EStjarn said:


> The split made all alerts related to the original thread disappear, vanish as though they had never been there.


OK. Let's see if this happens regularly in cases like this. Even then, I won't report this as a bug until we have a much better understanding of how the system works and should work.  But, thanks


----------



## sebweb2

mkellogg said:


> I will take a look at the mobile view and try to make some changes. Thanks.



Excellent! All datas are back on the app! Thanks for fixing it so quickly


----------



## EStjarn

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Are you still subscribed to the older thread (ie. this one)?



Yes, I notice on what is presently page 3314 of the English Only forum that I am registered as a subscriber to the older (now closed) thread (the last post of which is from April 17, 2011) as a result of my activity on it the past few days. It would seem then that the "subscription redirect" did not kick in. I'll just subscribe to the newer thread manually.

(I probably shouldn't have used the word "bug"; it may well be a configuration issue.)


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Thanks for checking on that, EStjarn. I had a feeling you might still be subscribed to the older thread.


----------



## siares

Hi all, how can I get to list of all tags, please?
I see 100 most used an 10 trending, but would like to see all of them.
Thank you.


----------



## JamesM

I don't believe tags are functioning right now, siares.  I'm sure there will be an announcement when they're turned on.


----------



## the_oc

awesome!  xx from Argentina


----------



## siares

Thank you JamesM!



JamesM said:


> I don't believe tags are functioning right now


But I am getting email alerts about a tag I'm watching...?

Is there a way to make the search on 'My threads' page search within 'Watched Threads'?
I wanted to find a specific thread I'm watching, but the search brings up results from all forums.

There isn't any child forum, is there?

thank you.


----------



## JamesM

You are getting new alerts about new threads getting tagged?  I don't think that's possible.  You might be getting alerts about threads that were tagged in the old software.

I don't know the answer about searching from My Threads, but you can search within an individual thread.

There are child forums... Spanish-English Specialized Terminology has 4 sub-forums, for example.


----------



## JamesM

Aha!  I see... you can add a tag or tags (free-form text) on a thread when you create it.  I don't think there's a list of tags (yet).


----------



## siares

JamesM said:


> I don't know the answer about searching from My Threads, but you can search within an individual thread.


I'd like to be able to search for watched threads..

I needed to find a specific thread.
I'd/ve watched it sometime ago. I remembered name of one of the posters, and one word which the thread definitely contained; but this wasn't written by the poster whose name I remembered, and it wasn't the title.


----------



## Loob

Does anyone know what the default font size is?

It seems to be somewhere between 3 and 4:
Here's an example sentence. (size 3)
Here's an example sentence. (default)
Here's an example sentence. (size 4)

I ask because when I insert into a post a copy/pasted thread title found via dictionary search, the thread title and any subsequent text are shown as size 4 - ie bigger than the first part of the post.  I can solve this by removing the "Size=4" tags, but it would be easier just to put the whole post back to the default font.

Not a huge problem, but I'd welcome any thoughts.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Loob said:


> Not a huge problem, but I'd welcome any thoughts.



Thoughts:

Where exactly are you copying the title from, Loob? I can't reproduce your Size 4.

Here's a copy/pasted title from a thread list in the dictionary: knock out the font. It's in the default font.
Then I select it and use the 'unlink' button, and I get: knock out the font.

Here's the same title copy/pasted from within the thread itself: *knock out the font* (size 6, bold).
Now I select it and click the _*Tx*_ button (Remove Formatting), and I get: knock out the font (in the default font).

That doesn't answer your question about what the default font actually is (though it's a good size, I find: 3 is too small, and 4 too big); but those methods of getting a title (or anything else) in the default font are pretty quick.

Ws


----------



## EStjarn

EStjarn said:


> I notice on what is presently page 3314 of the English Only forum that I am registered as a subscriber to the older (now closed) thread...



A couple of members have asked how I managed to find the thread at page 3314 specifically or how to get there. So in case there are others wondering I might as well put the answer here:

You can go to any forum page you want using the address bar of your web browser.

The web address to page 3314 is "http://forum.wordreference.com/forums/english-only.6/page-3314".
The web address to page 5883 is "http://forum.wordreference.com/forums/english-only.6/page-5883".

So if you want to go to page 5883 from page 3314, just manually replace "3314" with "5883" and press the Enter key.

As to finding a particular page matching a particular date, there's no other way than by trial and error as far as I'm concerned. It took me some five or six attempts to locate the threads from April 17, 2011.

I've also learned that I didn't have to go to that trouble to check whether I was subscribed to the thread in question. I could have just clicked the link provided by Beryl and if the "Unwatch Thread" option was visible at the top of the page, instead of the "Watch Thread" option, it would have meant that I was subscribed.​


----------



## Loob

Wordsmyth said:


> ... Where exactly are you copying the title from, Loob? I can't reproduce your Size 4....


I'm copying the thread title from the list of threads under a dictionary entry, Ws.  So let's choose the third thread under _entitled_, for example, and copy/paste:
An important book entitled

That's weird - it came out in the default font this time....

I'll wait until the next time it happens and come back to this thread!


----------

PS. Thank you for the click the _*Tx*_ button suggestion

 Actually, I think it's not the dictionary page list causing the problem - see below


----------



## Loob

I've just realised that I think it's actually following a non-dictionary search that I get the "Size=4" problem.  If I put _important book entitled _into the search box in the top RH corner and select "titles only" and "all forums" I'm led to a Search Results page containing the same thread as before.  When I copy paste it, I get this:
*An important book entitled*
*And if I keep typing, this is how it comes out.*


What a relief, I'm not going completely mad after all.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Got it! I'll call off the men in white coats.

So it's an easy fix: the *Tx* button. That still leaves it as a link, if that's what you want.

Ws
_[Edit: replaced whole post]_​


----------



## Loob

That's great - thank you, Ws!


----------



## Sabbir Khan

I think this software can be more useful and understandable to us.


----------



## variegatedfoliage

I've been trying to figure out why I've lost the ability to post using the multiquote feature that used to work fine for me. I have Javascript enabled; have tried in Firefox and IE, and neither shows the button to add the quotes anymore. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Cagey

The _+Quote_ button below each post on the right works like the multiquote feature on vBulletin.

Or is the problem that you don't see it?


----------



## variegatedfoliage

When I make a selection a button appears with +Quote option. So far, so good. The problem is that there is no way to insert the quotes into the reply once I've gathered them. There used to be a button under the reply pane allowing for multiquoting.


----------



## Cagey

variegatedfoliage said:


> When I make a selection a button appears with +Quote option. So far, so good. The problem is that there is no way to insert the quotes into the reply once I've gathered them. There used to be a button under the reply pane allowing for multiquoting.


Once you have selected a quote or more than one quote, the link "Insert Quotes" appears below the answer box.  When you click that link, a pop-up appears containing all the selected quotes.  At that time you can click the link "Insert Selected Quotes", or remove quotes that you don't want to use and then click the link.


----------



## variegatedfoliage

Cagey said:


> Once you have selected a quote or more than one quote, the link "Insert Quotes" appears below the answer box.



That's the thing. It does not appear.


----------



## Peterdg

Have you already tried to clear your browser cache?


----------



## variegatedfoliage

It turned out that the problem resolved when I rebooted my computer. That's the first I've seen that happen with a website-related issue. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## EStjarn

I've noticed that if I use the quote function once, so that the "Insert Quotes..." button disappears, then add a quote from a different thread than I am about to post in, the quote button doesn't reappear unless I reload the page (with the F5 key).


----------



## Michelvar

variegatedfoliage said:


> It turned out that the problem resolved when I rebooted my computer


So, after all, the solution was to turn it off and on again


----------



## broglet

I've mentioned this before - the banner header shows the 'W' of WR in blue against a blueish background - so it is hardly visible.  Why not change it?


----------



## Peterdg

I think it really depends on how your monitor displays colours. With me, the W is well visible.


----------



## Peterdg

Parla said:


> If we can't rid of the avatars, that may drive me out, or at least drastically reduce the time I spend here. I hate them.





jann said:


> On Chrome, it sounds like you have to use an extension to manage your userContent.css file.


Indeed, on Chrome you need an extension.

I have tried it with Stylebot and it does work well.

First you have to download the Stylebot extension. Google for "Stylebot chrome" and the first result that displays is a link to the Google store. You can there download Stylebot and install it (it's free). Once installed, next to the address bar of your chrome browser, an icon will appear that says "css".

Now browse to forum.wordreference.com. Once you are on the main page, press the new "css" icon. Press "Open Stylebot". A window will appear at the right hand side of the wordreference webpage (it will hide part of the wordreference page, but don't worry about that). At the bottom of the Stylebot window, there is a button: "Edit css". Press it and a new, nearly empty, window will appear.

Copy the following text and paste it in this window (thank you Jann: I gratefully stole these lines from your post):

div[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important}
a[class*='avatar'] {display: none ! important} 

The avatars will now disappear.

Now press the "Save" button at the bottom of the Stylebot window. You can now close the Stylebot window. The avatars are now gone and will remain gone, even if you close and open the browser again.

When you want the avatars back, go to the forum.wordreference.com again, open Stylebot by pressing the "css" icon, and choose "Remove styling". The avatars will again display. (Attention, if you use "Remove styling", you will have to reenter the two lines again in the "edit css" window to make the avatars disappear again).

I also used Stylebot to mimic the former "Toggle forum" functionality.

As an example, if you want to hide the French forum section (French speakers: don't be offended; it's just an example), you can enter the following lines:

li.node.category.level_1.node_25 {
    display: none;
}
(The value  "node_25" can be found if you use the Chrome "Inspect element" function.)


----------



## Wordsmyth

Peterdg said:


> I think it really depends on how your monitor displays colours. With me, the W is well visible.


 It does indeed depend on the monitor (and the colour settings). On my desktop PC, the W can easily be seen; on my laptop it's much less visible.

Ws


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

siares said:


> Could somebody please confirm that the 'Stop watching threads' option in the 'Manage Watched Threads' is not a nuclear option?
> Thank you.


Selecting 'Stop watching threads' removes all your previous thread subscriptions the moment you click on 'Save Changes', so do be careful!
If you want to be a little more selective, scroll down the 'All Watched Threads' page. In the bottom left you'll see a 'with selected + GO' option.
This applies changes only to those threads that you select by putting a tick in the check-box just to the left of the thread title.


----------



## sdgraham

My apologies if this has't been covered, but in the old version, the previous four (or maybe five) forums visited appeared as links at the bottom of the page, which was really handy for those of us who frequent more than one forum.

Now, it seems, one has to go back to the full list in order to change forums.

A "My Favorite Forums" (MFF) would be nice.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Have you tried 'Watched Forums', sd?


----------



## sdgraham

Better ... but I miss the links at the bottom of the current page.

That itty-bitty "watched forums" link at the top of the page is also hard for me to see. I would put a larger button at the bottom of the "current forum page"

(I'm not a fan of the "baby-blue - white" motif, either.)


----------



## siares

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> do be careful!


Thank you, Beryl!


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

sdgraham said:


> That itty-bitty "watched forums" link at the top of the page is also hard for me to see.


Yes. Well, you could do what I do and navigate by sense of smell .... or:

1. You could bookmark the link I gave, that way it'll always be in the last place you left it. 
2. Also, if you subscribe to the forums you like, you'll get an alert every time a new thread is posted in one of them.


----------



## EStjarn

Here's another cross-reference that may be of use, this one to the "Contrast problem" thread:


mkellogg said:


> I just spent some time creating a new "High Contrast" style. Please go to the bottom left corner of the page here, click on WR Style and choose High Contrast. Let me know what is still a problem and if any of the changes don't help.


----------



## cherine

There's also a quick navigation link (unfortunately, it's almost invisible): both at the top and the bottom of each page, there's a line with: Forums>[the forums we're in] then at the right an arrow pointing to the upper right corner. If you click on it, you'll get a list of all the WR forums and a few other "general links".


----------



## sdgraham

EStjarn said:


> Here's another cross-reference that may be of use, this one to the "Contrast problem" thread:


Better, but I think the robin's-egg blue is still for the birds.


----------



## sdgraham

cherine said:


> There's also a quick navigation link (unfortunately, it's almost invisible): both at the top and the bottom of each page, there's a line with: Forums>[the forums we're in] then at the right an arrow pointing to the upper right corner. If you click on it, you'll get a list of all the WR forums and a few other "general links".


Thanks, but that link is the problem, i.e. having to deal with going back to the beginning.


----------



## cherine

Sorry, I don't understand. What beginning?  You only need to click on the arrow, then chose from the list of forums the one you want to check.


----------



## EStjarn

cherine said:


> What beginning?  You only need to click on the arrow, then chose from the list of forums the one you want to check.



I think sdgraham's original point was that having to choose from the full list of forums was impractical when it comes to frequently visitied forums:


sdgraham said:


> Now, it seems, one has to go back to the full list in order to change forums.



I notice the issue was mentioned in post #460, although from a slightly different angle:


Necsus said:


> And in the main forum page how can I hide/close/reduce the forums I'm not interested in?



These were the replies:


Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci stiamo lavorando. Ci sarà il classico bottone +/-





Kelly B said:


> You can't - it worked in the test forum but not the functional one, and it sounds like Mike's not sure why. For now, one solution is to watch the forums you especially like. The Watch Forum buttons are below Post New Thread.


----------



## siares

How are the thread views counted please?
1 view per member, and how is it with views from non-members?

I tried to search this within FAQs but the search on that page searches the whole forum.


----------



## siares

I'd really love to be able to search within my watched threads.

I needed to view a thread on the 'the' in 'the elephant', which (the thread) wonders whether the elephant is proverbial; but doesn't mention the elephant in its title.
In the end I remembered the name of one of the members who posted on there, went to his profile page and searched his postings for elephant. (There was a manageable number of elephants). 

I think a search within watched threads would save a lot of manhours.


----------



## sdgraham

cherine said:


> Sorry, I don't understand. What beginning?  You only need to click on the arrow, then chose from the list of forums the one you want to check.


That's what I'd like to avoid. (if this is the arrow to which you refer:Forums>Additional Forums>Comments and Suggestions)

I rather not have to go to the whole list (34 forums, I believe) and then have to scroll down every time I wish to switch forums. 

In the old software, the last forums visited (usually the most visited) had links at the bottom of the current page.


----------



## sdgraham

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Yes. Well, you could do what I do and navigate by sense of smell .... or:
> 
> 1. You could bookmark the link I gave, that way it'll always be in the last place you left it.
> 2. Also, if you subscribe to the forums you like, *you'll get an alert every time a new thread is posted in one of them*.


Horrors.


----------



## cherine

sdgraham said:
			
		

> I rather not have to go to the whole list (34 forums, I believe) and then have to scroll down every time I wish to switch forums.


I understand what you mean. The only alternative I know, and use, is to click on "top" (or the forum's name in mobile) then check my watched forums.


----------



## EStjarn

siares said:


> How are the thread views counted please? 1 view per member, and how is it with views from non-members?



If you look at the number of views of a recently created thread in the EO forum called "What's the appeal to drugs?", you will notice it has many more views than other threads started around the same time. That's because, as an experiment, I increased its view count _while logged out_ by reopening the thread about a 100 times. In fact, I think merely refreshing a thread (for example by pressing F5) is enough to increment its view count by one.


siares said:


> I needed to view a thread on the 'the' in 'the elephant', which (the thread) wonders whether the elephant is proverbial; but doesn't mention the elephant in its title. In the end I remembered the name of one of the members who posted on there, went to his profile page and searched his postings for elephant.



In a case like that the Advanced Search feature is a treat. You have the keywords "the elephant" and "proverbial". They alone should be enough to find the thread. If on top of them you know who wrote the phrases, you just can't go wrong. Other than that, the only thing to remember is specifying the forum that you want the search to be made in (unless you want to search all forums) and how the results should be ordered.

EDIT: As far as I understand, the keywords have to appear in the same post (not the same thread) for the search to yield any results.


----------



## siares

Thank you Estjarn
The advanced search and the neighbouring arrow - have they always been there?

E:  "_If on top of them you know who wrote the phrases_"
I didn't. I just hoped that the member would have used either of the words; he could have posted something without the main word discussed.

Forum, How many kinds of search are there? I've found 3 so far; but they function differently from each page so it is more like 5.

A) contains 3 options
B) about 7 options
both can be switched to
C) advanced search (seems to be very similar to B except more complicated.)

When I am inside a thread and go to Search. It is the *B* option. I type elephant, click this forum only, and get 163 results (from within the _thread body or title_).
On the search result page: I go to 'search' to search for a cat this time. This search window is option *A*. I type 'cat', realise that an option 'search this forum only' is not there. I open '*Advanced* Search', but the forum had forgotten what I was asking about. I type 'cat' again. In the list of forums, there isn't an option to start typing the name of forum; list of all forums must be scrolled through. There is 109 threads with cats in EO.
(It seems to me there should be more cats than elephants, somehow.)

From the main forum page: the search window is type *A*. I search for elephant, get 85 results, all with elephant _in the title_
Searching again, with the option 'search titles only', 85 results again.
Going to *advanced* search from here, (have to re-type elephant), 85 again.
Cats: 117

On top of any search page: The criteria of the search are not re-stated. I don't know which page the search started on (how to adjust for number of results.); or whether I accidentally clicked a wrong forum to search.
(This post may or may not influence the search, I'll not check)

I have one more question: The arrow next to forgetful Advanced Search contains 'Useful Searches'. They are not searches, just quick links. Are they intended to be searches in the future?

Going back to all the elephant threads I've opened.


----------



## EStjarn

Hello siares,

You made me realize one doesn't have to open the Advanced Search page I linked to in order to easily find your thread.

So let's do this with the "smaller" search feature on the EO forum page (or from within an EO thread, as the case may be).

I type (including quotation marks): *"the elephant" proverbial.* The search renders six results: six posts from two threads, dated 2005 and 2014 respectively. I would guess one of them is the thread you were looking for.


----------



## siares

Hi EStjarn!



EStjarn said:


> *"the elephant" proverbial.*



What is the role for quotations around elephant, rather than around the whole phrase?
I didn't include a full stop into the phrase;

I get, from within this thread (quotated phrase = q, unquotated = u):
q. 3
u. 18

from main forum page:
q: 9
u: 18

Some of the threads' titles have the 'the' highlighted. I take this very personally.

I realised I also needed to searched my watched threads for 'woman beautiful' (article unremembered but possibly important to determine what is proverbial and what isn't. The phrase is not to be used, apparently, either way.).
I searched for it, and it hasn't come up. (0 results) So I searched for Death Foretold, which is an example given in a very recent thread' and I had seen it in an old thread too before.
Neither of them are coming up (in search from within this thread).

What is going on?

By the way I cannot attach print screens because when I try to insert pictures, it says 'Uploads are not available',


----------



## EStjarn

siares said:


> What is going on?



In order for that kind of search to be efficient one has to perform it from the specific forum where the thread one is looking for is located. In the case of the "elephant" thread, I understand that would be the English Only forum.

As to the quotation marks, they turn a phrase into a single search phrase. If you put quotation marks around the whole search string, i.e. "the elephant proverbial", there's a good chance it won't render any results even if you search the entire WordRefence since it's not a natural collocation.

The reason I chose those two phrases was that I figured from your post #572


siares said:


> I needed to view a thread on the 'the' in 'the elephant', which (the thread) wonders whether the elephant is proverbial. . .



there should be a "the elephant" and a "proverbial" in the specific post you had in mind.


----------



## siares

EStjarn said:


> there should be a "the elephant" and a "proverbial" in the specific post you had in mind.


You are absolutely right, I didn't think of searching this way.
Edit:
Why did you use the quotes, again? Somebody has now explained. I didn't notice the 'the' in the quotes.


EStjarn said:


> perform them from the specific forum


How do you know all this???
I now have the thread on woman beautiful.
There is probably no point in watching old threads, since I am unable to find them when I need them any easier than I am to find unwatched threads. But I like having them.


----------



## EStjarn

siares said:


> Why did you use the quotes, again?



By enclosing a phrase in quotation marks you turn it into a locked pattern, so to speak. Here are two possible search strings:

1. *the elephant proverbial* - Using this string, for a post to show up in the search results, it has to feature these words: "the", "elephant", and "proverbial". A post with the phrase "the proverbial elephant" would be included in the search results.

2. *"the elephant" proverbial - *In this case for a post to show up, it would have to feature these: "the elephant" and "proverbial". If a post included the phrase "the proverbial elephant", with no mention of the phrase "the elephant", it would not show up in the results.


siares said:


> How do you know all this???



Clicking the search box at the top of this thread, there's the option "Search this forum only". Since this is the Comments and Suggestions forum, unless one unticks that option, a search won't find any threads in the EO forum. On the other hand, if one does untick it, the search will apply to the entire WordReference, possibly rendering too many results. That's why it's best to perform these searches from within the specific forum you want to search.


siares said:


> I now have the thread on woman beautiful



Is that the exact phrase, "woman beautiful"? (It's a strange word order.) Or is it "beautiful woman"? Or is it both or neither? If it really is "woman beautiful", since it's such an unusual phrase, it shouldn't be difficult to find the thread, providing you use quotation marks. Only then will the search be narrowed down to that particular word order.


----------



## siares

Thanks for the quotes advice, the articles (such as that within the quote) are often invisible to me.


EStjarn said:


> Is that the exact phrase, "woman beautiful"?


The name of the thread is "The woman beautiful" and I have found it based on your advice. 
(I have also been 'watching' it since long time ago; misnomer in this case.)


----------



## siares

EStjarn said:


> "Search this forum only"..... if one does untick it, the search will apply to the entire WordReference, possibly rendering too many results.


Do you know how to search the whole forum?
Searching from the main page, I get less "elephant"s than I get from within EO.
Unticking the 'this forum only' in EO yields half the number of "elephant"s to not unticking.
I think the unticking and bracketing quotations are somehow at odds.
E: No, same discrepancy for elephant without quotations


----------



## EStjarn

siares said:


> Searching from the main page, I get less "elephant"s than I get from within EO.



You're right about the number of results. However, I notice that the results are different. With "Search this forum only" checked, the results refer to posts. With the option unchecked, the results refer to thread titles.

When I do the same search in the Advanced Search feature, searching all forums, I get the same results as above, that is, the results refer to thread titles only, not to posts, even though the "Search titles only" option is unchecked.

I wonder if our administrator, @mkellogg, could comment on that.


----------



## mkellogg

broglet said:


> the banner header shows the 'W' of WR in blue against a blueish background - so it is hardly visible. Why not change it?


Why not?  Choosing colors is hard for me to do! (Code is much easier for me.)  I'll see what I can do.  I might add a white background to the WR like an app icon.


sdgraham said:


> I miss the links at the bottom of the current page


I'm sufficiently annoyed as well. Sooner or later I will find a solution.


EStjarn said:


> I wonder if our administrator, @mkellogg, could comment on that.


If you give me links to both of them, I'll try to figure out the difference.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> Why not? Choosing colors is hard for me to do! (Code is much easier for me.) I'll see what I can do. I might add a white background to the WR like an app icon.


Mike,

If you add the following to the style sheet, you will accomplish that: (I tried this, and it works)

#logo a img {
    background-color: white;
}

It then looks like this:


----------



## broglet

mkellogg said:


> Why not?  Choosing colors is hard for me to do! (Code is much easier for me.)  I'll see what I can do.  I might add a white background to the WR like an app icon.





Peterdg said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you add the following to the style sheet, you will accomplish that: (I tried this, and it works)
> 
> #logo a img {
> background-color: white;
> }
> 
> It then looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 15943


that looks good peter - and a pale grey background might look even better


----------



## EStjarn

mkellogg said:


> If you give me links to both of them, I'll try to figure out the difference.



The links have been sent in a conversation.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks, Peter. You have hidden talents.

I added a little padding, rounded the corners and made the background a little less white to make it match.


----------



## Kelly B

Niiiiice.


----------



## Cagey

It is very nice.  
Good color contrast, and nicely rounded corners.  

(I hadn't noticed the problem until broglet pointed it out, and then it began to really bother me.  This is a good solution.)


----------



## EStjarn

Cagey said:


> I hadn't noticed the problem until broglet pointed it out. . .



Speaking of which, what follows is "Wordreference.com" instead of "WordReference.com". I don't think I've noticed that variant elsewhere.


----------



## broglet

well done Mike - the padding, the rounded corners and the off-white colour are all  great


----------



## mkellogg

Cagey said:


> It is very nice.
> Good color contrast, and nicely rounded corners.


Running this site isn't easy. You need to be a jack of all trades.  Still, my design skills are limited.


EStjarn said:


> what follows is "Wordreference.com" instead of "WordReference.com"


Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## osa_menor

mkellogg said:


> Running this site isn't easy. You need to be a jack of all trades.  Still, my design skills are limited.


Mike, your forum is great. Almost all issues are fixed and there are some new features that I really do like, like the "Alerts" and the "News Feed".
Thank you for the great work you've done.


----------



## chamyto

I thought about opening a new thread, but I finally will ask here:

Which is the equivalent to "go advanced" in the old forum software with respect to the new forum software?

I use google chrome, by the way.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

chamyto said:


> Which is the equivalent to "go advanced"


Try clicking on "More Options" (bottom right of editing space). That's about the closest I can think of.
It enables you to a few extra things, including previewing your post.


----------



## jann

Greetings all, 

Thank you for your patience and continuing engagement with the transition to our new forum software over the course of this last month! Things are still evolving, but we think the worst of the bumps are behind us by now. This thread has been a useful dialogue about the new software, but at nearly 600 posts, it has become unwieldy. At this point, it is difficult for people to find the information they need here. Indeed it is not necessary or even desirable to group all questions about the new forum software into a single discussion. In order to help keep the Comments & Suggestions forum organized and useful, we've closed this thread.

From now on, we will resume our habitual mode of operation: When you need assistance with a non-linguistic question related to the WordReference forums (technical difficulties, how-to questions, inquiries about forum usage, suggestions to improve the site, etc.) please run a quick search to see if we've discussed the matter before. If you don't find the information you need, please open a new thread here on C&S with the appropriate keywords in the title to describe the issue you want to discuss.

Thanks!
Jann
Moderator


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, thank you all!  Let's continue our discussion the WordReference way, which is one thread per conversation topic.


----------

